# Advice needed. He put the brakes on.



## Kahlan

I need some advice. I only started prepping a couple of months ago. I have always wanted to but my husband is dead set against it. He tells me that if SHTF he hopes he died because he wouldn't want to live in that kind of world. So what I started doing was just sneaking some stuff in when I went grocery shopping. A bag of rice here, an extra bottle of bleach here, some gauze here etc. I thought I was being sneaky but obviously I was not. He told me he wants me to completely stop prepping. I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown. He says we don't have the money for it and I know he is right, we are so far behind on everything. But the thought of not being prepared literally just scares me. I have food and water for a few months. I have a garden and chickens so I have some renewable food sources. I am trying to talk him into letting me get rabbits but I have to tell him it's because I think they "are cute" and not because I see them as a renewable food source. I am still so under prepared! I have food but no way to cook it, no weapons to protect the food or myself, no way to stay warm in the winter. The sense of urgency that I feel to prepare NOW is overwhelming. I don't know what to do, he will not bend or change his opinion. I don't know how to outright disobey his wishes. Our money is in a joint account, I don't have any money of my own. Maybe somebody has been in a similar situation and has some advice? Thanks!


----------



## Camel923

Its a tough spot when your spouse is not only not on board by actively opposes being prepared. Do you have any trusted relatives around that could help?


----------



## hansonb4

Kahlan,

Thank you for sharing your story. Do you have kids? That is a game-changer right there and a mother's instinct to protect the brood is quite understandable. I am a father of three and the guilt of not having anything prepared gnawed at me until I finally did something.

I sort of took a beating this summer from the forum and from my wife. While my wife was in Central America visiting her family, I was left at home with my oldest son and we did some things that was, in hindsight, not handled the best way. I took my son to get his FOID card, which my wife discovered in the mail when she came home. I bought my first handgun and a safe and finally told her about it after the fact. I knew if I asked her prior to purchasing that she would have put her foot down. In this case, my motto was "it is better to beg forgiveness than ask permission." She was really upset but since then, more than two months since, I have not discussed it, taken it out in front of her, etc... She knows it is there, but I think this entire Ebola / ISIS stuff has made her more receptive to the idea of home defense and storing food. 

I started carrying my appropriate winter gear in my trunk now as I would have to hike 40 miles from Chicago to get to my house should something happen and my car is useless. She thought that was crazy, even though I reminded her about all of those idiots were stuck on Lake Shore Drive a couple of years ago in that blizzard. With that being said, I certainly won her over when we went to one of our son's soccer games and it was crazy cold, windy and rainy. I have all of the necessary gear in my car and she said "we need to make sure that I have stuff like that in my car, just in case."

I think if I offered up advice based on what I did, some would not agree with my approach. However, sometimes you have to do what you feel is right. If you have rubbermaid buckets in the basement with season kid's clothes, or some other place, I would still buy an occasional bag of rice, dried beans, etc... Somethings he probably wouldn't even notice, things such as a bottle of bleach, etc... Good luck on whatever you decide to do,


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks for sharing your story Hanson. I can understand why you did what you did. Yes, I have children and yep the urge to protect is overwhelming. Right now I feel so frustrated. I'm trying not to be all girly and break down crying.


----------



## Piratesailor

Slow and steady. Actually based on your description you're ahead of the majority of the population If you have chickens and a couple of months of food. 

His attitude sucks and is very self centers and selfish. He is thinking of himself and not you. If he had children he'd be Looking at it different and if he wasn't I'd be worried. 

Slow and steady...


----------



## Arklatex

Sounds like you need to talk him into it. Should be easy with all the craziness going on today. Have you never heard the saying: Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Dalarast

I agree with Arklatex on getting him onboard. That is key (normally it seems like this conversation if reversed on how to convince the wife) in almost anything obviously at home. Some other ways to get prepping in and also save money is couponing. I know Jeep, if and when he sees this, will chime in on this too. My wife is big into couponing to save money for groceries and other household items. This saves money on normal weekly groceries and sometimes it can play into prepping (canned food and bottled water are the two primary areas right here.. but can also help for household solutions like bleach and such). 

Another item that I know my wife would thank me for if she read this... budget. I have hobbies... some of my hobbies are very expensive and if left unchecked I would spend everything on it. I have learned to budget my purchases for hobbies. I consider it an allowance to myself that I can use worry free for it going to something else. 

Good luck and besides prepping for food and other items also look at prepping with knowledge - books and practical skills are something that may be as important or more important for longer term survival for a disasters or a SHTF situation.


----------



## Kahlan

I don't mean to seem negative but I will never ever convince him. I've tried. I've talked, tried to get him to read my magazines, books etc. He's stubborn. We almost didn't get married years ago because our views are complete opposite on everything from religion, evolution and politics. I'll never give up though.


----------



## mwhartman

As already mentioned you are in a tough situation and well ahead of many with the things you have already done. While I'm a firm believer in communication with your husbands views it may be better to seek forgiveness and just keep on stocking beans and bullets. 

Since you mentioned having chickens my sense is you live in rural SC. Do you have any really good friends/neighbors nearby that feel like you? If so, speak with them about things you can do together.

Bottom line, none of us know what the next six to eight months hold for America! We all have done things to protect our families and ourselves. When one encounters a SHTF situation, ones survival instincts kick in and we take action. No one want to die. The will to live or instinct to live is very very strong! 

Finally, pray for your husband that he will see the light and understand the things you have done! 

Best wishes,

Mike


----------



## Kahlan

I have a fully loaded Kindle with a hugevariety of books from wilderness survival to 1st aid etc. I just started buying duplicates in actual old school book form too just in case someday the Kindle doesn't work. I also have a binder of hundreds of articles and posts off this very forum that I printed and laminated. Just in case..


----------



## Chipper

Outright disobey "HIS" wishes... People get divorced for less. 

It's your life to. If he can't understand that he is putting both of you in a dangerous position why bother. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Smokin04

I know you love him...obviously you married him. But ask yourself, is his denial of reality worth YOUR life? I don't sugar coat shit, so if this is hard to hear, my bad. 

Get him on board, or leave him. Your state of mind is cause for serious concern. If he (YOUR HUSBAND!) can't even listen to (HIS ****IN WIFE!) you, then there are much bigger issues at work here. Find out why he has a problem with you prepping. If he says it's because HE wouldn't want to live in a world like that...good for HIM. You must illustrate that you do NOT share that sentiment. YOUR OWN LIFE is your own. You can do with it what you please. You chose to share it with this man...great. But that commitment should NOT place your life in jeopardy. He should have your back and be supportive...or at least NEUTRAL! But if he will forever oppose you on the matter, read between those lines. That means you will ALWAYS feel the panic you feel now. You will ALWAYS point the finger at him for the way you feel. When SHTF, you will ALWAYS regret staying with the dude when you consume your last prep. 

Again, not trying to instigate...just know, being prepared to sustain your own life is lifes most pressing need. Not money, marriage, work, or dishes. This dude had better get on board, or he's going to lose you. That's how I would let him know that you're serious. I got extra room in NC if you need it.


----------



## Zed

First and Foremost, Congratulations for what you have achieved, chickens and few months food...
Things you need to understand...
1) Even if your Husband says he will prefer to die..but in actual case...all people sh!t in pants on the first sight of death
2) If you will try to oppose aggressively against your husband ..in long term you may damage the relation..so you need to change the approach
3) Collecting stocks of foods & Items is not the ONLY way to prepare for wSHTF.
4) Your urge to care for your kids is the most beautiful thing..But you need to be calculative..not spontaneous
5) Don't think for month..Think in terms of years..Plan..Sometimes over-thinking of SHTF as if it may happen tomorrow can give you anxiety..Don't fall into that trap
(as per my predictions you got atleast one more year.. :lol:

Few questions i need to ask
1) Can you try to find a part-time job? Even a small one? or any work from home?
2) If not How much money can you spare per month...or save in piggy-bank?
3) Can you join a self-defense arts class...not karate, kung-fu..but practical types like Krav-maga or Kali (filipino Martial arts with bladed weapons)
4) If not can you exercise and practice at Home on Wooden/box/pillow dummies?
5) Is it possible for you to buy bow-arrow..if not..then can you buy/borrow a grinder to sharpen objects(spoons/rods) into Knives? Do you have a small workshop type thing?
6) Are your kids able to help you...or are they small?

For me prepping is 50% spiritual, 25% Mental and 25% Physical
Why spiritual..because if God doesn't want to save you..no prepping on earth can save you..so most and foremost important his blessings..(If you need to know more just pm me..i can tell a lot about it)
Why mental...because unless you are mentally programmed for survival..you won't make it...survival is an instinct ..a person with gun also cannot survive if he doesn't have that mentality
Physical...because wSHTF food, water will be precious and you need to survive....as well as you need to be physically prepared to take on 
e.g. just watch this video





to prepare yourself..physically..1) start full day fasting atleast once a week..just for your body to acclimatize to it...(I can describe more if you want)
2) Decrease protein-dependency of body....like if your diet currently has 50% protein/meat etc..take it down to 15-20%
For few days your body will reject it..but later you will adapt..high-protein diet people cannot remain hungry for longer period of times. (its ayurveda thing!!)

ok i think i need to go...i'll catch and add more if you are interested later..


----------



## inceptor

Kahlan said:


> Thanks for sharing your story Hanson. I can understand why you did what you did. Yes, I have children and yep the urge to protect is overwhelming. Right now I feel so frustrated. I'm trying not to be all girly and break down crying.


Look at natural disasters in your area. We have tornado's as an example. My wife thought prepping was not practical but when I pointed out how people suffered during disasters, she came on board. Don't push or even mention shtf. Go with what you know in your area. Cite examples like hurricane Sandy. It was months before people could even start to get it together. Point out local disasters and y'all need to provide for your children.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Kahlan
You live in SC. Are you by chance relatively close to the coast? If so, you are at high risk for a bad hurricane. Start there with your husband. It is NOT irrational to be thinking about preparations for Katrina events. Have your husband do a bit of research about what the folks went through on the Mississippi Gulf Coast. So ... start with the hurricane possibility and then after he is comfortable with that kind of prepping, just let current events unfold. As we are spinning out of control pretty damn quick, it won't be that long before he sees the "light". And when that happens, he is going to bless the day he married you.

I hate to bring this aspect up .. but I am going to. Is your husband by chance a liberal? To me, only a liberal or someone who is apolitical would have this kind of mindset. Being apolitical happens a lot with younger people as they simply don't have enough time to focus on what is going on "politically" in the country. All their time is spent on trying to bring home the bacon. Again -- time may help change that as I already mentioned -- the world is fast spinning out of control. Take this Ebola crisis we are facing. It is NOT unreasonable to see the scenario unfold like this: Within a few months, the Ebola disease could be spreading so rampantly throughout the country, that everyone one of us will want to stay completely away from other people. That means, staying away from the supermarkets. Those that have a good supply of food will be miles ahead of everyone else. He'll come to his senses all on his own with that kind of situation.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Make small purchases each week and build slowly. Although you might get tired of it real fast, rice is comparatively cheap and lasts for an almost indefinite period of time. Buy a small bag of it each week or even month. Buy just one extra item such as a bar of soap or an extra package of toilet paper and and stick it aside. You don't have to go out and buy a years worth of freeze dried food right off the bat. Most importantly, have a serious discussion with your husband. He says that he wouldn't want to live in a SHTF scenario, and that is HIS choice. Tell him that you don't feel the same, and that's YOUR choice. Keep raising chickens. Eventually maybe a cow or a few goats. Does he have a hobby or something that HE likes doing? Tell him that is fine, but you want to be able to spend the same amount on what is important to YOU. 

Frankly if he is so stubborn and refuses to see your point of view on something that is important to you, then IMO there might be a serious problem there, and it is something that many married people have to work through. If his concern is financial, I can readily understand that, but you might be able to counter that by doing things like growing a garden, something will save money, and canning allot of it. The initial costs for a pressure cooker and the other things needed might be a little costly, but that can be offset by going to placed like Goodwill or garage sales and see if you find what you need there.

You are in a tough situation and I wish you the best.


----------



## Kahlan

Ok sorry if I miss some suggestions, I am at work and on my phone so having trouble scrolling up to read and then reply. I do have a full time job and I make fairly decent money but our money goes into a joint account and like most people we are in debt. That is definitely one of my goals is to get out of debt but right now we are in debt, mainly medical. He is a type 1 diabetic since age 8 and has had to have a lot of surgeries on his eyes etc that has put us in a bind. That is why we don't have the money for prepping. I have tried to tell him I am just prepping for natural disasters like losing power in the winter. But either way I don't think he buys it or cares. I am not going to stop. I guess I have already decided that. Not sure what will happen at home, but I can't just stop. I am already on the brink of panic which I know I should not be and is not healthy. And self defense and protecting myself is probably my biggest fear.


----------



## Kahlan

He has no knowledge or interest in politics. No hobby either really. We do have a garden. This is our first year with it but I have been able to can almost 100 jars of veggies so far and still have okra, greens, cabbage and broccoli growing.


----------



## mcangus

Sounds like protecting you is not his primary goal. Considering finding a better man. Yes I am serious.

Objective #1 for any married man is to protect his family. Even non preppers would agree to that.


----------



## Kahlan

And he rolls his eyes if I mention Ebola so I don't even bother updating him on that anymore.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Kahlan said:


> He is a type 1 diabetic since age 8 and has had to have a lot of surgeries on his eyes etc that has put us in a bind.


Even more of a reason to do some serious prepping. He is going to be VERY vulnerable when the balloon goes up. Oh sure, right now he says he won't want to live ... but self preservation ALWAYS kicks in. When he gets in the middle of a bad crisis, he is going to think differently.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Kahlan said:


> He has no knowledge or interest in politics. No hobby either really.


Yep -- I suspected as much in my earlier post. He falls into the category that we call "the uninformed voter". Dangerous people, generally speaking as most all of these people literally have their heads buried in the sand.

Be strong. And it sounds like you already are. Just don't cave. I admire you for your "sticktoitiveness".


----------



## mcangus

Kahlan said:


> He has no knowledge or interest in politics. No hobby either really. We do have a garden. This is our first year with it but I have been able to can almost 100 jars of veggies so far and still have okra, greens, cabbage and broccoli growing.


Honestly, I don't think interest in politics is really that important as a prepper. Many people on this forum are very active, mostly conservatives or libertarians. But it is not something that is really necessary as a prepper. A hobby is good since it can translate directly into prepping. Most guys easily get into guns, camping, hunting, fishing if they give it a try. Have his family introduce him to some of this stuff since they are nearby. And get his family on board if you can, don't sure if you mentioned it to them already.


----------



## Kauboy

In the end, something's gonna give.

Keep doing what you're doing, but don't go overboard.
You are still a wife and mother, and must balance your day to day finances with the side task of preparing for future events.
You have chosen a responsible action, but you must continue it responsibly.
How it progresses from there is up to him.
He will either be forced to accept it, with reluctance, or he will decide to leave.
The sad part will be, he will choose to do so because *YOU* are more responsible than he is. 
This is the man-boy mentality in full effect.
You will need to ride it out, as hard as that will be. He will bluster and grumble and make faux ultimatums, but he won't really do anything to stop you.
You're most likely reminding him of his mother, and he's resenting it.
It might take a few years, but eventually (hopefully) his paternal instincts will finally kick in, and he'll realize his role as a husband and a father has been severely lacking.

Your main challenge in all of this isn't prepping.
It's dealing with mister man-boy until he grows a pair.
Good luck to you, and as said before, PRAY FOR HIM. There is power in prayer, make NO mistake about it.


----------



## TG

I really feel for you, Kahlan. 
My hubby didn't care much either but here, in Toronto we were hit by a few natural disasters and outbreaks that made him very appreciative of all the preps I accumulated, he's not officially onboard yet but he firmly shut up on this subject and I do my preps on the side and have several different personal incomes to finance what ever I choose to do.

Marriage is about 2 people, both have to find a middle ground or it's not going to last.

Sign-up for a self defence class, any kind at first just to give you a bit of confidence, keep your body very fit and find a way to connect with other women in your area for moral support. You have done an impressive job already, I wish you were closer, you are a rare gem


----------



## dannydefense

TorontoGal said:


> Marriage is about 2 people, both have to find a middle ground or it's not going to last.


This.

Every major fight we've ever had is because we couldn't find a middle ground. Every solution was finding a middle ground. Ensuring we didn't face the same issue later meant working together, not just bending to the others will.

A lot of us have debt, and bills. My wife has a lot of medical that piles up from time to time too, and there's not a damn thing we can do about it. So we accept that it's there and work with it, and around it where we can. It would be nice to debt free, but until that happens we can't put the rest of our lives on hold. Obviously we can't afford some of the nicer/bigger toys we'd like to get as a result, but we work within our means and have a respectable amount of preps built up over the past few years.

I couldn't imagine telling my wife that I think her worries are stupid and aren't worth my time.


----------



## oddapple

I think he has to understand he is pushing you against your nature, and that unfairly.
He lies to his self because men get up and kill and take whatever we want. That's why our dumb brethren don't prep. Monkey boy knows what he will do.
Females are opposite. They are "the" target and no man will chase down and fight another if he sees easier game. Females know this because G-d made them that way and also why 2 to1 males...because of the worst rwasons.
He is forcing against your nature. Making woman scared and miserable. Even males can "understand" that.
Him just saying bullshit that he thinks sounds good won't comfort....


----------



## TG

dannydefense said:


> I couldn't imagine telling my wife that I think her worries are stupid and aren't worth my time.


My hubby would never say or imply this to me but if he did, he would no longer be my husband, this would be a huge deal-breaker.

We also have a joint bank account but in addition, I opened a separate checking account with a different bank, regularly set aside a small amount every month and see it as my personal financial prep, this money is not to be touched unless there is a dire emergency, I made sure that I now have enough for 6 months to live on my own with my two kids, in case of whatever. I have given the same advice to a few of my female friends, personal financial prepping is a smart thing to do.


----------



## dannydefense

TorontoGal said:


> My hubby would never say or imply this to me but if he did, he would no longer be my husband, this would be a huge deal-breaker.
> 
> We also have a joint bank account but in addition, I opened a separate checking account with a different bank, regularly set aside a small amount every month and see it as my personal financial prep, this money is not to be touched unless there is a dire emergency, I made sure that I now have enough for 6 months to live on my own with my two kids, in case of whatever. I have given the same advice to a few of my female friends, personal financial prepping is a smart thing to do.


My Grandma told my Mom to do this. I'm sure my Mom has told my wife, but they don't tell me anything - they just get quiet and stare at me when I'm around.


----------



## TG

hahaha Danny


----------



## indie

I feel for you. Your other half is supposed to support and encourage you in the things that matter to you. Maybe he'll turn around at some point. Age generally brings wisdom. All of us certainly arrived at the need to be prepared at different points in our lives, so there's hope yet for your guy.

In the meantime, if you want something bad enough, you'll find a way to do it. My suggestion would be to work out a budget that you both fully agree on. Then, if you're the shopper, find ways to spend less than your budget and put the rest into preps. If you're working and earning too, it's especially ridiculous and controlling of him to tell you not to buy extra rice, for crying out loud.


----------



## Kahlan

I really appreciate all the responses. Really glad I found this forum. It's reassuring to know there's others out there that feel the way I do. A little hard to reply at work but I sign on when I can.


----------



## turbo6

Don't pitch it to him like your prepping for doomsday, instead likely scenarios that he may relate to. Be it an ice storm, or other issue that would result in a loss of power. Just cite current events and probable situations and take in small steps.

We've lost power numerous times in winter as a result of ice living in NH, even now living in NC we had a transformer blow out and leave is in the dark for a few days. While NC isn't nearly as cold, it's still rough and since then we stay prepared.


----------



## BagLady

You can do some preps without spending money. I save our 2ltr soda bottles, wash them out, and fill with water, or beans, rice, sugar, etc. Use a marker to write the date on them. (buy a $1 funnel)
Save your toilet paper rolls and your dryer lint. Put the lint in the rolls. When you use one to start a fire, take a knife and put some petroleum jelly in it. Good fire starter.
Surely you have some sort of cooking grill. You can easily cook over a wood fire. Use the grates from your grill, find some big rocks or cinder blocks to support the grates over your fire.
Save all your newspapers. If you don't get any papers, go to your local newspaper and ask for bundles of day/week old newspapers. They will give them for free. 
Go to yard sales, and look for tools, like hand saws, and knives. 
Keep some clothing, food and water supply's in the trunk of your car.


----------



## indie

If you're putting up veggies, does that mean you have a pressure canner? Under the guise of convenience, you could double up some bean/soup/etc. recipes and can the extra. It'd save you money and give you ready to eat meals for whenever.


----------



## paraquack

I started prepping right after Hurricane Katrina. My wife kind of tolerated what I was doing. She too was one who wanted to be in the first group to die. As the end of 2012 (the Mayan calendar debacle) came and with it all the hype about the end of the world, she changed her mind. Well, now 2 years later, she is going back to her old ways of barely tolerating my preps. I can only hope that all this B$ with ISIS and Ebola will slap him up side the head and make him realize he has responsibilities to you and the children. Sounds to me like he is in state of denial. Good luck.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Honestly..If I was in your shoes i would stop prepping 100%... By this I mean I would not have ANY extra food in my house.. No extra coffee, Bread, Butter, ETC

I would buy what I need each day and no extra... I would put my spare tire for my car up for sale..and heck you only need a few changes of clothes. Just have one roll of toilet paper, 


I would take the anti-prepping to an extreme...


----------



## Wise Prepper

When he says he doesnt want to live after TSHTF. You should very nicely say " thats fine but you dont have the right to say I cant get ready for what ever so i can keep our kids alive" If that doesnt wake him up and make him understand he signed up for the role of taking care of his kids no matter what. Then you need to leave! My only goal in life is to be prepared for my kids and raise them into to good, responsible adults!


----------



## Kahlan

I can't get the quoting to work correctly on my phone so... 

Baglady - I do save all my 2litres and newspaper but I have never thought of toilet paper rolls and lint. What an amazing idea. I will definitely start. & I do have a propane grill but no surplus propane, but you are right I can definitely use those grates for cooking.

Indie - I do have a pressure cooker and have been trying to can up some extra. I just told him I was doing it to save money on groceries so we wouldn't have to buy vegetables at the store this winter.

Maine Marine - omg I can't do that lol. I couldn't live like that. 

Wise Prepper - they are his step kids and only 1 is young enough to still live with us (I'm older than I look and started young). I know step kid(s) shouldn't make a difference but I think he just honestly thinks I'm paranoid and nothing will ever happen.


----------



## Wise Prepper

After i married my ex, i adopted my older daughter. We had 2 daughters after that. I treated them all the same. He married you for who you are and what you have. If he cant treat them kids as his and understand your motherly instinct then I feel for you! I really hope the best for you. But he has to accept it and grow up or else... You accepted him for better or worse (diabetes) you need to tell him to do the same!


----------



## indie

Camping this summer, both of our camp stoves decided to die at once. I don't mind roughing it, but going without coffee...no friggin' way. Burn bans were on so no campfire. We came home, built one of these and went back out: How to make a Rocket Stove from a #10 Can and 4 Soup cans. While I wouldn't want to cook on it daily, it worked excellently in a pinch and cost exactly $0. You might look into building one of those as a backup so you have something in the meantime until you can come up with a longer term solution. We use ours at home for smores some evenings still - super handy to have around.


----------



## Kahlan

That is definitely something else to print out and add to my binder. I'm giving to try making one as soon as I can. I'd rather make sure I know how to do it before I _need_to know. Thank you!


----------



## Kahlan

P.S. I agree about the coffee!


----------



## HuntingHawk

Tell you hubby you aren't preparing for doomsday but natural disasters that have already happened there like hurricanes, tornadoes, ice storms, etc. When there is no electricity there is no pumping fuel or cash registers that work at the supermarket.
Come a disaster it takes time for help to mobilize & arrive. Without even a battery operated radio you can't find where there is help such as water, bags of ice, etc. And keep in mind that the further in the country you are the more time it takes for help to arrive as everything goes to the more populated areas first. That includes getting services restored.

A LP gas grill is an excellent backup for cooking especially if it has a side burner & you have a spare bottle.


----------



## DerBiermeister

HuntingHawk said:


> A LP gas grill is an excellent backup for cooking especially if it has a side burner & you have a spare bottle.


Had my main LP gas line shunted to my grill about 4 years ago. Haven't had to worry about bottles ever since.


----------



## Slippy

Kahlan,

You've come to the right place; Slippy's Marriage Counseling and Pike Building Emporium is open for bidness! No charge for the first session;

I remember your first thread about Type 1 Diabetes and it was a good reminder for those of us with folks who are dealing with it. Obviously if the crap really hits the fan, then we can kiss the Type 1's goodbye. PERIOD. END OF STORY. NO SUGAR COATING THAT ONE.

So since your husband is being a pussy about being prepared and refuses to look at the realities and facts, he's probably a lost cause. It sounds to little ole highly intuitive me, that you don't really love this douchebag any way right? Be honest with yourself, right? Any man who cannot support his wife and her children in something as important as this is a lost cause. 

Leave this "Stevie Wonder No Pancreas working dipshit" that your are currently married to, and hook up with my boy Smokin04. Dude is great with dogs and we ain't talking about some lame sit and shake and roll over kind of good, we're talkin' about dogs that would protect him 'til death do us part...unlike dipshit husband. Find someone who will cherish, honor and protect you. Damn young lady, don't sell yourself and your kids short.

That's it for the Marriage Counseling, and Like I said, first session free. 

Now lets get on to the important stuff...Would you like to buy a Pike to mount anyone's head onto? This month 2 for 1 Special? And remember, Slippy's Pikes are Quality, Quality, Quality and we will not be undersold!


----------



## Denton

Sorry about ghe short version. Typing on a tablet.

You lost me about your husband when you said he would rather die. He doesn't have that right as a married man. He is go put your safety and survival first and foremost.

He needs to man-up and do the right thing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I wouldn't even say I'm prepping, just being frugal, or thrifty. Any thing you buy will only cost more the next time you go to the store. Need one, buy two. He seems to accept canning, don't get the "don't prep idea". Your time is worth money, the garden didn't take care of itself!


----------



## Kahlan

Wow Slippy. I really wish I had some kind of witty and clever response. I know I shouldn't like a post where you are completely bashing and ripping the man I am married to but I guess I am a horrible person because it made me smile. And I really needed a smile, thank you. Seems I have a lot of soul searching to do.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I wish Slippy would tell us how he really feels.


----------



## Slippy

Kahlan said:


> Wow Slippy. I really wish I had some kind of witty and clever response. I know I shouldn't like a post where you are completely bashing and ripping the man I am married to but I guess I am a horrible person because it made me smile. And I really needed a smile, thank you. Seems I have a lot of soul searching to do.


Just doing the job The Lord has asked me to do Ma'am; To roam this wonderful place he has given us to live and pass out some smiles.


----------



## thepeartree

Dalarast said:


> I agree with Arklatex on getting him onboard. That is key (normally it seems like this conversation if reversed on how to convince the wife) in almost anything obviously at home. Some other ways to get prepping in and also save money is couponing. I know Jeep, if and when he sees this, will chime in on this too. My wife is big into couponing to save money for groceries and other household items. This saves money on normal weekly groceries and sometimes it can play into prepping (canned food and bottled water are the two primary areas right here.. but can also help for household solutions like bleach and such).
> 
> Another item that I know my wife would thank me for if she read this... budget. I have hobbies... some of my hobbies are very expensive and if left unchecked I would spend everything on it. I have learned to budget my purchases for hobbies. I consider it an allowance to myself that I can use worry free for it going to something else.
> 
> Good luck and besides prepping for food and other items also look at prepping with knowledge - books and practical skills are something that may be as important or more important for longer term survival for a disasters or a SHTF situation.


Dalarest,
Start looking for coupons that save money AND require you to buy more than you actually need to use now. Then save the rest .

Kahlan,
I understand completely. My wife is overboard ... Or maybe it's 'not interested in being onboard'. I would not think of digging into the money she earns to pay bills (well, I might think about it...), but once in a great while some money drops into my lap and then I buy what I want. Be it birthday or Christmas or whatever, it's my call. I can't see where what you're doing is causing a major issue, so perhaps you need to deal with it as I suggested to Arklatex. As for the other issues, I'm fairly sure that your area is not crime free, so maybe the next times you see a story about an attack in your area, you ask your husband if he thinks that a class in self-protection would be a good idea. If he doesn't, then you can start wondering if you married the right man. I know that some guys will only feel right about it if THEY are the ones who do the protecting. That, sadly, is the kind of kink it takes professional counseling to deal with and getting him there is highly unlikely.
In your case, all we can do is offer a little support and a virtual shoulder. Maybe it's enough to know that if anything awful happens you have instant support here, to whatever extent you need it. We may be preppers, but that doesn't mean we can't stick together!


----------



## dannydefense

This is what I envision Slippy looks like after he makes a nice prepper lady smile:


----------



## thepeartree

1skrewsloose said:


> I wish Slippy would tell us how he really feels.


:-$ You know Slippy is a laid-back kinda guy! I can't believe you could say that...


----------



## thepeartree

Denton said:


> Sorry about ghe short version. Typing on a tablet.
> 
> You lost me about your husband when you said he would rather die. He doesn't have that right as a married man. He is go put your safety and survival first and foremost.
> 
> He needs to man-up and do the right thing.


Quit whining! A tablet is where I do half my posts. The other half is on my phone...


----------



## thepeartree

indie said:


> Camping this summer, both of our camp stoves decided to die at once. I don't mind roughing it, but going without coffee...no friggin' way. Burn bans were on so no campfire. We came home, built one of these and went back out: How to make a Rocket Stove from a #10 Can and 4 Soup cans. While I wouldn't want to cook on it daily, it worked excellently in a pinch and cost exactly $0. You might look into building one of those as a backup so you have something in the meantime until you can come up with a longer term solution. We use ours at home for smores some evenings still - super handy to have around.


Speakin of which, if you look through instructables.com, you can find one where a guy made a campstove out of a sardine tin. Of course I'm not going to vouch for what it SMELLS like...


----------



## thepeartree

dannydefense said:


> This is what I envision Slippy looks like after he makes a nice prepper lady smile:
> 
> View attachment 7188


Reminds me of one of my college buddies. Except it looks sober...


----------



## Jeep

Well Kahlan I am backing Slippy. Are you not allowed to have a hobby ? If not that should be your first clue to get rid of her and marry a man.


----------



## Kahlan

I have to admit sometimes it does feel like I am living in a role reversal marriage.


----------



## tirednurse

WOW Kahlan, all I can think to say is I'm sorry. It is hard enough to live the life of a prepper while the world looks at you like you are crazy, but to get that kind of response from your spouse and partner? 
I admire that you are continuing to try. You cannnig is a good way to get that done. the more you can grow for "free" in your garden and can will get you that much further ahead as well as saving you a ton of money. you can also start doing other things to "save money" like making every thing from scratch when you cook. cheaper and healthier and gets you a reason to buy things in bulk like the flour, sugar, rice beans, and so on that you can start stashing away. 
If I were you I would rent a storage unit somewhere or find a good hiding place on your property and start stashing what you can. 
Spend $20 extra on food every paycheck and you will quickly start accumulating a good stock if you are smart about what you buy. when things are on sale buy as many as you can. Couponing is a great way to save money and and the extras can be stored away until needed. get on netflix and watch the extreme couponers. It's crazy the amount of stuff they get for free. 
Just because he chooses to die doesn't mean he has the right to choose the same for you.


----------



## thepeartree

Living in a constant state of panic will have you in the hospital sooner or later. "Acute adrenal ehaustion". Right oddapple? Whatever you need to do to assure safety for you and the kids is justified.


----------



## Jeep

Kahlan I got a plan for you read the thread that I am going to bump up for you


----------



## Kauboy

Kahlan said:


> Maine Marine - omg I can't do that lol. I couldn't live like that.


That's the point. Neither can your husband.


----------



## Slippy

Jeep said:


> Well Kahlan I am backing Slippy. Are you not allowed to have a hobby ? If not that should be your first clue to get rid of her and marry a man.


Agreed

Kahlan,
To quote something our dear friend Shotlady has said before, "Might be time to part ways so you both can start dating other men!"


----------



## Kahlan

It's just not that easy. I know.... nothing ever is.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> I don't mean to seem negative but I will never ever convince him. I've tried. I've talked, tried to get him to read my magazines, books etc. He's stubborn. We almost didn't get married years ago because our views are complete opposite on everything from religion, evolution and politics. I'll never give up though.





Kahlan said:


> He has no knowledge or interest in politics. No hobby either really........


Those posts is rather telling. Its perhaps a good thing that you don't have children with him, as it certainly wouldn't be fair to introduce children into such a life. It seems rather selfish, and just as telling that he would rather die than face adversity.......and in the process, to take you with him.

I'm almost positive from what you're describing of his medical problems and resultant financial issues, it strongly suggests he suffers from issues of both a lack of hope, as well as that of depression. There may or may not also be an organic cause that is contributing to such.

If everything you state is true, I commend you for taking your vows seriously, though I can't say as such about him. If he chooses to respect your choices, despite his disagreement, then your marriage will have a chance. If he chooses otherwise, then the only conclusion will be your relegation to a life of misery. Placing such into perspective, what happens to him, also occurs to you:

*Mark 10:8* _And they twain shall be one flesh: so then they are no more twain, but one flesh._
*Ephesians 5:31* _For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and shall be joined unto his wife, and they two shall be one flesh._
*Genesis 2:24* _Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh._


----------



## Urinal Cake

Kahlan, can you load a firearm? Better yet can you shoot a firearm?
If so you can hunker down with me or any other member, I'm sure! (Not hitting on you)
The FEDERAL GUBMINT has been telling America to have a plan and prepare, why does your hubby not understand that?


----------



## thepeartree

They're going further than that here. They're running tv ads telling everyone they should be prepping. Took me 15 minutes to scrape my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Kahlan

Urinal Cake said:


> Kahlan, can you load a firearm? Better yet can you shoot a firearm?
> If so you can hunker down with me or any other member, I'm sure! (Not hitting on you)
> The FEDERAL GUBMINT has been telling America to have a plan and prepare, why does your hubby not understand that?


My son is teaching me. I had my first lesson last weekend. He taught me how to load, unload, take apart, clean and put back together a .380 and a .45.


----------



## BearReed

Kahlan said:


> Ok sorry if I miss some suggestions, I am at work and on my phone so having trouble scrolling up to read and then reply.* I do have a full time job and I make fairly decent money but our money goes into a joint account and like most people we are in debt. That is definitely one of my goals is to get out of debt but right now we are in debt, mainly medical.* He is a type 1 diabetic since age 8 and has had to have a lot of surgeries on his eyes etc that has put us in a bind. *That is why we don't have the money for prepping*. I have tried to tell him I am just prepping for natural disasters like losing power in the winter. But either way I don't think he buys it or cares. I am not going to stop. I guess I have already decided that. Not sure what will happen at home, but I can't just stop. I am already on the brink of panic which I know I should not be and is not healthy. And self defense and protecting myself is probably my biggest fear.


Hi Kahlan. Wow, sorry you're going through the struggle. But between what you've mentioned in the OP and then the bold in this one, maybe there's a silver lining. It sounds to me like your husband's concerns stem from not being able to afford any extra preps but then turning around and justifying his lack of interest by downplaying any real world probability if ever needing it. I mean let's face it, if times are tough financially it is going to be a lot harder for someone to accept what they view as extra spending, especially if they aren't the type that feels the urge to be prepared.

So what's the silver lining? I have an idea. If you can't get on the same page for prepping at first, maybe it can start by getting on the same page with the financials. By your posts, it seems like you guys do have at least that concern in common. Have you ever heard of Dave Ramsey? The guy is a financial genius and my wife and I have adopted his methods for budgeting and were blown away by what our money was doing when we weren't _keeping an eye on it_. We took his teachings, created an Excel spreadsheet, plugged in our stuff and away we went. And by the way, my wife was not at all on board with this new budget thing until it finally clicked on the way it worked.

Financials are probably marriages worst enemies at times but what I'm getting at here is you may find a way to remedy the prepping situation by alleviating some of the financial situation. You mentioned that you make pretty good money but it doesn't matter what you make for his system. It may take some time though and it may require a bit of an open mind but I tell you, it works. All you have to do is add discipline and be on the same page. Where I see this possibly helping you out here is that in this budget system, there's money set aside for him that you don't touch and vice versa, and the best part, money for you that he doesn't touch that each of you can agree from the start that it's for whatever you want it to be for. It's very simple yet there's a lot more to it than that. All I can say is that it has worked wonders for us.

I know this won't be the most expedient way knowing your sense of urgency, but long term success is better than no success at all. Here's Dave Ramsey's website but if you're interested and wanted to take a look at it, PM me and I can send you a pretty simple yet well planned out spreadsheet that has worked wonders for me and my wife. Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com - daveramsey.com


----------



## Old SF Guy

Kahlan said:


> I have to admit sometimes it does feel like I am living in a role reversal marriage.


Then it's time for you to beat him around a bit and tell him to shut the hell up and get his ass back in the kitchen and bake you a damn cake!!!!

Seriously, I'm not gonna bash your husband...mainly because you haven't told me were he lives yet....but also because I don't know him. Is he a depressed person? Does he seem to act as though he's a failure as a husband and step-father? Does he feel guilt for the medical debt his conditions have created?

My point is there has to be an underlying reason why he is not interested in keeping his family alive for as long as possible. Forgive me if I misinterpret what I think you said before....but a person with no political position, religious views, and really very little motivation to live in a difficult situation sounds like someone who is depressed...maybe severely. I'm just speculating.

I'm the last person who will advise a woman to divorce their husband. Especially when I know nothing about him other than what you have told us. Maybe he fully understands what his life expectancy is in a SHTF situation with his diabetes and that has prodded him to only think of the now and discount wasting any of today's money on an eventuality that he wouldn't survive long in anyways. WHich would be an act of extreme selfishness if that were true.

In the end you seem like a smart Lady with a good head on your shoulders. You have already demonstrated a will power to stockpile what I suspect many on here or lurking themselves haven't achieved (Months of food and water). I would ask you to maybe look deeper in to your husbands mental conditions and his motives. Talk to your son...not just about prepping, but maybe ask him how he thinks your husband is (I assume he's older than 18 because of the gun training he gave you).

And then armed with all the deeper considerations you have given him and the things you have surmised, you might then be able to determine is this the person you should be with. And if so, how do you continue to do right by yourself and maintain that marriage.

PS...I also liked Slippy's solution a whole lot.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> Then it's time for you to beat him around a bit and tell him to shut the hell up and get his ass back in the kitchen and bake you a damn cake!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I'm not gonna bash your husband...mainly because you haven't told me were he lives yet....but also because I don't know him. Is he a depressed person? Does he seem to act as though he's a failure as a husband and step-father? Does he feel guilt for the medical debt his conditions have created?
> 
> My point is there has to be an underlying reason why he is not interested in keeping his family alive for as long as possible. Forgive me if I misinterpret what I think you said before....but a person with no political position, religious views, and really very little motivation to live in a difficult situation sounds like someone who is depressed...maybe severely. I'm just speculating.
> 
> I'm the last person who will advise a woman to divorce their husband. Especially when I know nothing about him other than what you have told us. Maybe he fully understands what his life expectancy is in a SHTF situation with his diabetes and that has prodded him to only think of the now and discount wasting any of today's money on an eventuality that he wouldn't survive long in anyways. WHich would be an act of extreme selfishness if that were true.
> 
> In the end you seem like a smart Lady with a good head on your shoulders. You have already demonstrated a will power to stockpile what I suspect many on here or lurking themselves haven't achieved (Months of food and water). I would ask you to maybe look deeper in to your husbands mental conditions and his motives. Talk to your son...not just about prepping, but maybe ask him how he thinks your husband is (I assume he's older than 18 because of the gun training he gave you).
> 
> And then armed with all the deeper considerations you have given him and the things you have surmised, you might then be able to determine is this the person you should be with. And if so, how do you continue to do right by yourself and maintain that marriage.
> 
> PS...I also liked Slippy's solution a whole lot.


Or just take the gun training your son is giving you and pistol whip your husband with your son's gun. Do not use your gun because you could mar the finish.


----------



## Kahlan

BearReed said:


> Hi Kahlan. Wow, sorry you're going through the struggle. But between what you've mentioned in the OP and then the bold in this one, maybe there's a silver lining. It sounds to me like your husband's concerns stem from not being able to afford any extra preps but then turning around and justifying his lack of interest by downplaying any real world probability if ever needing it. I mean let's face it, if times are tough financially it is going to be a lot harder for someone to accept what they view as extra spending, especially if they aren't the type that feels the urge to be prepared.
> 
> So what's the silver lining? I have an idea. If you can't get on the same page for prepping at first, maybe it can start by getting on the same page with the financials. By your posts, it seems like you guys do have at least that concern in common. Have you ever heard of Dave Ramsey? The guy is a financial genius and my wife and I have adopted his methods for budgeting and were blown away by what our money was doing when we weren't _keeping an eye on it_. We took his teachings, created an Excel spreadsheet, plugged in our stuff and away we went. And by the way, my wife was not at all on board with this new budget thing until it finally clicked on the way it worked.
> 
> Financials are probably marriages worst enemies at times but what I'm getting at here is you may find a way to remedy the prepping situation by alleviating some of the financial situation. You mentioned that you make pretty good money but it doesn't matter what you make for his system. It may take some time though and it may require a bit of an open mind but I tell you, it works. All you have to do is add discipline and be on the same page. Where I see this possibly helping you out here is that in this budget system, there's money set aside for him that you don't touch and vice versa, and the best part, money for you that he doesn't touch that each of you can agree from the start that it's for whatever you want it to be for. It's very simple yet there's a lot more to it than that. All I can say is that it has worked wonders for us.
> 
> I know this won't be the most expedient way knowing your sense of urgency, but long term success is better than no success at all. Here's Dave Ramsey's website but if you're interested and wanted to take a look at it, PM me and I can send you a pretty simple yet well planned out spreadsheet that has worked wonders for me and my wife. Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com - daveramsey.com


Thanks, let me do a little reading tomorrow. It sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Kahlan

Old SF Guy said:


> Then it's time for you to beat him around a bit and tell him to shut the hell up and get his ass back in the kitchen and bake you a damn cake!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I'm not gonna bash your husband...mainly because you haven't told me were he lives yet....but also because I don't know him. Is he a depressed person? Does he seem to act as though he's a failure as a husband and step-father? Does he feel guilt for the medical debt his conditions have created?
> 
> My point is there has to be an underlying reason why he is not interested in keeping his family alive for as long as possible. Forgive me if I misinterpret what I think you said before....but a person with no political position, religious views, and really very little motivation to live in a difficult situation sounds like someone who is depressed...maybe severely. I'm just speculating.
> 
> I'm the last person who will advise a woman to divorce their husband. Especially when I know nothing about him other than what you have told us. Maybe he fully understands what his life expectancy is in a SHTF situation with his diabetes and that has prodded him to only think of the now and discount wasting any of today's money on an eventuality that he wouldn't survive long in anyways. WHich would be an act of extreme selfishness if that were true.
> 
> In the end you seem like a smart Lady with a good head on your shoulders. You have already demonstrated a will power to stockpile what I suspect many on here or lurking themselves haven't achieved (Months of food and water). I would ask you to maybe look deeper in to your husbands mental conditions and his motives. Talk to your son...not just about prepping, but maybe ask him how he thinks your husband is (I assume he's older than 18 because of the gun training he gave you).
> 
> And then armed with all the deeper considerations you have given him and the things you have surmised, you might then be able to determine is this the person you should be with. And if so, how do you continue to do right by yourself and maintain that marriage.
> 
> PS...I also liked Slippy's solution a whole lot.


Honestly I think part of it is religious reasons. He's extremely religious whereas I am not so much. He thinks if SHTF that it's "Gods Plan" or his will or something. I just don't agree.


----------



## HuntingHawk

You do what you know is right for you & your kids.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Kahlan said:


> Honestly I think part of it is religious reasons. He's extremely religious whereas I am not so much. He thinks if SHTF that it's "Gods Plan" or his will or something. I just don't agree.


OK...I completely missed that part. Well that changes everything I said then. I guess ask him if Gods gonna be happy he let his family starve to death because he didn't believe in Stocking up....Have him read a little bit about a young man named Joseph in Genesis 41:49 and then explain to you why God wouldn't want you to do the same as he did?


----------



## bigdogbuc

Perhaps you should smack some sense into him. Apparently, he won't see it coming anyway so you have the advantage. 

I would remind him that his insulin won't last long without refrigeration, and neither will he, so he might want to think about what he'll do without power for several days/weeks. It can start from there. I wouldn't care what kind of world I lived in as long as it was with my loved ones. Sounds like he needs to learn to have a little more respect for the person he vowed "for better or worse" to.

If that doesn't work, I'm looking to add another wife...I'm Mormon. Oh wait, wrong kind of Mormon. Heck, I can barely handle the one I already have. She's more than enough. :lol:


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> Honestly I think part of it is religious reasons. He's extremely religious whereas I am not so much. He thinks if SHTF that it's "Gods Plan" or his will or something. I just don't agree.


About that........

*Genesis 6:21* _You are to take every kind of food that is to be eaten and store it away as food for you and for them._


> God has just tasked Noah with building an arc, along with the supplies to feed all of the animals and for his family.


*Genesis 41:1-32* _ Pharaoh said to Joseph, "I had a dream, and no one can interpret it. But I have heard it said of you that when you hear a dream you can interpret it._


> Joseph explains that there will be seven years of great abundance. From that abundance, they must store enough for the seven years of drought that will follow.


*Proverbs 21:20* _The wise store up choice food and olive oil, but fools gulp theirs down._

*1 Timothy 5:8* _If anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for his immediate family, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever._

*Proverbs 27:12* _A prudent person foresees the danger ahead and takes precautions. The simpleton goes blindly on and suffers the consequences._


----------



## thepeartree

I figured all that out, too, but it's hard to say without getting him into a room with a shrink. Unfortunately, anyone that far gone will take years to pull his hat out of his, uh, handbag. The 'easy' answer is leave. I wish I could think of some kind of reasonable alternative. A second choice would be to intentionally take over his role and take charge of the money, but I'm not all sure that you would be willing to do that or that he would stand for it, even if you did your best to explain what's going on. From what you've told us, I don't know. One thing I'm becoming more sure of as I think about it is that it's time to start disconnecting yourself a.s.a.p. it's the only safe avenue. The next step down for him is suicide or committing a crime that will get him a free trip to the morgue. I'd hate to see you still around when that happens.


----------



## indie

Thank YOU, SP! Love those verses.


----------



## Sockpuppet

indie said:


> Thank YOU, SP! Love those verses.


YQW. I'm sure that there are more, but those are the only ones I could think of right now.


----------



## Kahlan

Sockpuppet said:


> About that........
> 
> *Genesis 6:21* _You are to take every kind of food that is to be eaten and store it away as food for you and for them._
> 
> *Genesis 41:1-32* _ Pharaoh said to Joseph, "I had a dream, and no one can interpret it. But I have heard it said of you that when you hear a dream you can interpret it._
> 
> *Proverbs 21:20* _The wise store up choice food and olive oil, but fools gulp theirs down._
> 
> *1 Timothy 5:8* _If anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for his immediate family, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever._
> 
> *Proverbs 27:12* _A prudent person foresees the danger ahead and takes precautions. The simpleton goes blindly on and suffers the consequences._


Thank you! I will definitely point those out to him.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> Thank you! I will definitely point those out to him.


YW. Though be careful: Satan can recite the scripture as well, albeit he still misapplies it. Be careful that he doesn't come back with you with this argument.



> *Matthew, 4:5* _Then the devil took him to the holy city and had him stand on the highest point of the temple.
> 6 "If you are the Son of God," he said, "throw yourself down. For it is written: "'He will command his angels concerning you, and they will lift you up in their hands, so that you will not strike your foot against a stone."
> 7 Jesus answered him, "It is also written: 'Do not put the Lord your God to the test._


----------



## thepeartree

bigdogbuc said:


> Perhaps you should smack some sense into him. Apparently, he won't see it coming anyway so you have the advantage.
> 
> I would remind him that his insulin won't last long without refrigeration, and neither will he, so he might want to think about what he'll do without power for several days/weeks. It can start from there. I wouldn't care what kind of world I lived in as long as it was with my loved ones. Sounds like he needs to learn to have a little more respect for the person he vowed "for better or worse" to.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'm looking to add another wife...I'm Mormon. Oh wait, wrong kind of Mormon. Heck, I can barely handle the one I already have. She's more than enough. :lol:


I think that might push his buttons before she is ready to go. That would be the worst way to handle it. What could happen reads like a horror movie.


----------



## Sockpuppet

bigdogbuc said:


> ......If that doesn't work, I'm looking to add another wife...I'm Mormon. Oh wait, wrong kind of Mormon. Heck, I can barely handle the one I already have. She's more than enough. :lol:


I suspect that with the recent changes to the laws regarding marriage, polygamy will soon become legal again.

Who knows, FLDS marriage doctrine may become acceptable again in LDS.....and possibly even in other "mainstream" religions.


----------



## thepeartree

Kahlan said:


> Honestly I think part of it is religious reasons. He's extremely religious whereas I am not so much. He thinks if SHTF that it's "Gods Plan" or his will or something. I just don't agree.


There's nothing about clinical depression that rules out mixing it in with some religious fanaticism.


----------



## Wise Prepper

Dave Ramsey rocks!


----------



## Ice Queen

If hubby is a type 1 diabetic, he needs insulin to live. In SHTF, that is going to be hard to come by. He is probably pretty pragmatic when he says he would rather be dead. It may be worth looking at how you could get a store of insulin. Prepping when you are on a drug like that is tough. That said, he isn't considering what will happen to you and the kids. It took YEARS for me to get hubs to even consider it. We are pretty prepared but I wish I had several more grand to spend. I am sure the current situation is scary, but, hang in there. I do think you have a right to prep for yourself and your kids.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Sockpuppet said:


> I suspect that with the recent changes to the laws regarding marriage, polygamy will soon become legal again.
> 
> Who knows, FLDS marriage doctrine may become acceptable again in LDS.....and possibly even in other "mainstream" religions.


I wouldn't count on it. :grin: We don't agree with the current state of what's acceptable..."The Family: A Proclamation To The World...it's about marriage being between a man and a woman...Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve, and "woman" is singular...I think they learned their lesson over a 100 years ago. Personally, I don't care. I think they should be able to share in having half of their stuff taken when it doesn't work out just like the rest of us.

Now back on topic...


----------



## Smokin04

Thanks for the attaboy Slippy. I have my moments...LOL! I only wish to help her...she seems in a pretty pickle. But I ain't no homewrecker, LOL!!!


----------



## Jeep

Attaboy Junior Attaboy. lol Just pullin your chain Bro


----------



## bigdogbuc

P.S. - I'm not considered one of the "Good Mormons"...apparently they have no sense of humor when it comes to Monkey Porn...and all of the other stuff I don't follow...:lol:

And never, ever, take me too seriously...except on some stuff. Those that know me, have that part figured out.

Hint: Look at my Avatar


----------



## thepeartree

Kahlan said:


> My son is teaching me. I had my first lesson last weekend. He taught me how to load, unload, take apart, clean and put back together a .380 and a .45.





bigdogbuc said:


> P.S. - I'm not considered one of the "Good Mormons"...apparently they have no sense of humor when it comes to Monkey Porn...and all of the other stuff I don't follow...:lol:
> 
> And never, ever, take me too seriously...except on some stuff. Those that know me, have that part figured out.
> 
> Hint: Look at my Avatar


Too late! I already took you seriously! Laugh that off, Monkey Boy!
Hehehe....


----------



## Inor

thepeartree said:


> There's nothing about clinical depression that rules out mixing it in with some religious fanaticism.


Don't be a douche bag.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Inor said:


> Don't be a douche bag.


That's pretty much a rule for life, with some narrow exceptions.

I just wish that politicians would remember such........to include to do what is right and/or difficult, instead of doing what is merely popular and/or easy.


----------



## pheniox17

Can't really help you op, you have more than most, even the unprepared...

But nothing stops you from learning new skills, one part of prepping is been minimalist, the bare basics to get you by...

PS. Your not the only one around with "prepping police" breathing down their neck... Good luck


----------



## Kahlan

I really appreciate all the replies. I was feeling very down and overwhelmed yesterday. I'm not going to stop prepping though. No matter what.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Kahlan, you know you are doing the right thing for your kids.

Let me tell you something most don't think about when it comes to emergency stores. Years ago, my truck engine dropped a cylinder. Fastest fix was getting a used engine & dropping it in but was still $1,200. For three weeks ate off my emergency stores. Three months to get those stores back to their level.


----------



## JAGER

Kahlan, I know your pain. I speak from experience when I say my wife is the same exact way. I approached it differently however. Most people recommend slow trying to implement them into your new life style, kind of ease into the water for their needs. However me being the total ass I am sometimes thought to myself you know what it’s not all about you! So I started prepping. When she starting asking what in the heck I was doing I told her. She said her piece against it “stating things like that could never happen to us etc etc” so I stressed how quick things could go to $HI$ and we should prepare for it. After that conversation I stated giving her a weebit of history on how things can go bad fast based on historical events and facts. So we started compromising! That means she still don’t agree however long as it doesn’t interfere with family plans/finances she’s cool with it. She still throws a hissy when I bring a new toy home, but I think that’s just her liberal European nature! So Bottom Line Up Front (BLUF): Tell him what you think and try to change his point of view on the whole he rather die part because to be honest he sounding like a weenie and man up. And do what you feel is right. Trust your gut sweetie, I have over the years and it’s kept me from being carried by 6 many times. Just my two pennies. Hope it helps.


----------



## Kahlan

Thank you great advice. I just don't understand the mindset of not wanting to prepare. He's my own husband and it's just so frustrating when to me it just seems like plain old common sense. Seems like I'm definitely not alone though. A lot of spouses seem to not be interested or grudgingly oblige our preps.


----------



## JAGER

No worries, Trust me you're not alone!!!! Times like this is when you think of your weeones and take steps to protect them not him. Even thou my wife doesn't prep I still prep certain things that she will need pending a SHTF. She doesn't know what I have and don't care (until she runs out of sugar then she raids my stach) without marking it off inventory as well. However I just give her a weebit of hell and consider it rotated stock! I think he'll come around slowly. I hope so anyway. I've seen some serious conflict between family about prepping. Just do what you feel/can afford to do without it taking over your family life. Let me know if I can help any. I think it's safe to say that most of us are here to help and learn.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> Thank you great advice. I just don't understand the mindset of not wanting to prepare. He's my own husband and it's just so frustrating when to me it just seems like plain old common sense. Seems like I'm definitely not alone though. A lot of spouses seem to not be interested or grudgingly oblige our preps.


Some years ago, I had 18 months of food for 8 people on two Gorilla shelves, when a disaster struck that cut household income by 60% for 16 months. That pantry inventory was the only reason why my family of 3 was able to eat for that time.

I also had enough meat and flour in the chest freezer, to extend that time by another year. A generator was always available to maintain the power, in the event that electricity was unavailable for an extended time.

You'll note that I stated the inventory was 8 people for 18 months, despite the household of being only 3. The reason being, is that there inevitably will be family and neighbors that will require some degree of help, and in good conscience, I wouldn't be able to turn them away.

The pic below, is what it looked like after the end of of that 16 months. I continuously resupplied during that time, finding sales at the grocery store, being the first to obtain when marked down at the supermarket in the middle of the night. Note the short term, emergency supply of water as well.

View attachment 7198


----------



## DerBiermeister

Kahlan

For Gods sake, whatever you do ... do NOT let him find out that you are on a prepping forum, conversing mainly with a bunch of men. (Yes I know, there are a few women who are helping you too ... but he won't recognize that .... he'll only "see" the men.) Seriously, if he finds out, he'll feel like he's being cheated on. Just keep all of this good knowledge that you have obtained to yourself. I also hope that some of the advice on how to gradually turn your husband's thinking around works. Otherwise, I fear the worst for your marriage. But -- at this point in time, keep thinking positively. There actually IS hope for him ... because current events are dictating FAST on a daily basis. He'd have to be totally blind to not see what is coming down the pike.

Luck to you


----------



## Kahlan

Oops. He already knows about the forum. Hard to hide since I'm on it so much. He doesn't seem to mind it though. At least on here I'm just reading about it and not spending money and acting like a paranoid person prepping. Or so he thinks....


----------



## Ice Queen

Maybe he feels badly that he can't provide all this due to your finances and he can't admit that. My husband behaves like that occasionally. I have stayed at him for 10 years, and a few years ago, he relented and we spent a good deal of money on preps. We also live rurally and have some animals for food. I am not as prepped as I want to be, and he hasn't been real cooperative lately, but, that changes from day to day. We didn't get our full wood supply due to his dithering and now we are having issues getting it....and now he is panicky about it. We have plenty to get by if there isn't an issue this year, but if there is, we are screwed.


----------



## Kahlan

Hopefully there's no issue this year and you'll be fine. I'm going to give him a week or two to calm down then have a serious heart to heart. Hopefully we can come to some compromise and understanding. If not, I already know that I'm not going to stop.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> Hopefully there's no issue this year and you'll be fine. I'm going to give him a week or two to calm down then have a serious heart to heart. Hopefully we can come to some compromise and understanding. If not, I already know that I'm not going to stop.


When my parents didn't agree and both were dug in, I seem to remember that my mother would always hold something else from my father. :lol:


----------



## jimb1972

Kahlan said:


> Thanks for sharing your story Hanson. I can understand why you did what you did. Yes, I have children and yep the urge to protect is overwhelming. Right now I feel so frustrated. I'm trying not to be all girly and break down crying.


Give the girly crying breakdown a shot, it's been working against me and my fellow men for millennia. If you have a garden start canning, prepping does not have to cost a lot of money if you are willing to do the work.


----------



## Sockpuppet

jimb1972 said:


> Give the girly crying breakdown a shot, it's been working against me and my fellow men for millennia........


Not only does it not work on me anymore, but the attempt at manipulation just tends to piss me off anymore.

Save the tears for something worth crying.


----------



## Kahlan

Sockpuppet said:


> Not only does it not work on me anymore, but the attempt at manipulation just tends to piss me off anymore.
> 
> Save the tears for something worth crying.


I'm not going to cry about it. Or beg. But I am stubborn. This could be a long battle.


----------



## Inor

Kahlan said:


> I'm not going to cry about it. Or beg. But I am stubborn. This could be a long battle.


I do not think you should cry, or beg or even battle. Just say: "This is how it is going to be. Now don't make me punch you in the face hippie!" He will either accept it or not. If he throws a hissy fit, just kick him in the nuts and tell him to get back in the kitchen and bake you some cookies.


----------



## Kahlan

jimb1972 said:


> Give the girly crying breakdown a shot, it's been working against me and my fellow men for millennia. If you have a garden start canning, prepping does not have to cost a lot of money if you are willing to do the work.


I do have a garden and have been canning a lot


----------



## tirednurse

Sockpuppet said:


> Some years ago, I had 18 months of food for 8 people on two Gorilla shelves, when a disaster struck that cut household income by 60% for 16 months. That pantry inventory was the only reason why my family of 3 was able to eat for that time.
> 
> I also had enough meat and flour in the chest freezer, to extend that time by another year. A generator was always available to maintain the power, in the event that electricity was unavailable for an extended time.
> 
> You'll note that I stated the inventory was 8 people for 18 months, despite the household of being only 3. The reason being, is that there inevitably will be family and neighbors that will require some degree of help, and in good conscience, I wouldn't be able to turn them away.
> 
> The pic below, is what it looked like after the end of of that 16 months. I continuously resupplied during that time, finding sales at the grocery store, being the first to obtain when marked down at the supermarket in the middle of the night. Note the short term, emergency supply of water as well.
> 
> View attachment 7198


what a beautiful picture. I love my cellar and looking at the shelves of things I have stored. gives me peace of mind to know that I have some security against what ever pitfals may occur in our lives. 
BTW love the lap table prep. better add a couple to my list


----------



## Sockpuppet

kahlan said:


> i'm not going to cry about it. Or beg. But i am stubborn. This could be a long battle.


You go girl!


----------



## HuntingHawk

Great that your son is/has taught you about pistols. On the other hand, double action revolvers are easier to shoot & maintain. I'm not going into the pros & cons of pistols & revolvers. But if you get a chance, shoot a 38 snubby before choosing what to buy. There are speed loaders for revolvers which greatly increases reloading time. My other half can load & shoot my pistols but laid claim to my Colt Detective the first time she shot it.


----------



## Kahlan

HuntingHawk said:


> Great that your son is/has taught you about pistols. On the other hand, double action revolvers are easier to shoot & maintain. I'm not going into the pros & cons of pistols & revolvers. But if you get a chance, shoot a 38 snubby before choosing what to buy. There are speed loaders for revolvers which greatly increases reloading time. My other half can load & shoot my pistols but laid claim to my Colt Detective the first time she shot it.


I'll keep that in mind. I'm a complete novice about guns.


----------



## dannydefense

HuntingHawk said:


> Great that your son is/has taught you about pistols. On the other hand, double action revolvers are easier to shoot & maintain.* I'm not going into the pros & cons of pistols & revolvers.* But if you get a chance, shoot a 38 snubby before choosing what to buy. There are speed loaders for revolvers which greatly increases reloading time. My other half can load & shoot my pistols but laid claim to my Colt Detective the first time she shot it.


You just did.

6 rounds in SHTF vs 18, and unless you're Jerry Miculek I will have another 17 rounds in before you even empty that wheel.

I win. Thank you for the revolver. (There's a reason our boys don't carry wheel guns. I win again.)


----------



## HuntingHawk

I understand that Kahlan which is why I suggest learning to load & shoot both so you can made an educated purchase.


----------



## HuntingHawk

dannydefense said:


> You just did.
> 
> 6 rounds in SHTF vs 18, and unless you're Jerry Miculek I will have another 17 rounds in before you even empty that wheel.
> 
> I win. Thank you for the revolver. (There's a reason our boys don't carry wheel guns. I win again.)


Comes down to training & practice. Sorry you need 18rds to stop an assailant dannydefense but only 1 or 2 well placed rounds will do.


----------



## HuntingHawk

There are two reasons the military uses hi capacity pistols. First is lack of expansion & penetration of military ball ammo. Second is number of assailants. Minimum you would be expected to encounter is a squad which will be 7-10. But you might be talking a herd of zombies.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I'm a complete novice about guns.


Please keep this in mind as well: A handgun is what you use to get to your long arms.


----------



## thepeartree

Inor said:


> I do not think you should cry, or beg or even battle. Just say: "This is how it is going to be. Now don't make me punch you in the face hippie!" He will either accept it or not. If he throws a hissy fit, just kick him in the nuts and tell him to get back in the kitchen and bake you some cookies.





HuntingHawk said:


> Comes down to training & practice. Sorry you need 18rds to stop an assailant dannydefense but only 1 or 2 well placed rounds will do.


... for the first 3 assailants. I'm sure that your grieving relatives will feel better that you capped the first three before the others got you.

Which is pessimistic, but being real trumps that.


----------



## HuntingHawk

True, but my CCW only covers a handgun. And my daily carry is a BHP 9mm+P SJSP. But I had 20 years of continuous training & qualifying with pistols as well as other firearms. But I see nothing wrong with a revolver if that is what you are comfortable with.


----------



## HuntingHawk

No sense having health insurance till he needs it then. Or having house insurance till you need it. Prepping is insurance for what the future holds.


----------



## Arklatex

He won't come around until yall have a shtf and your preps save the day. Maybe you should go throw the main breaker switch or something. It's starting to sound like a lost cause.


----------



## Inor

Mrs Inor has a S&W model 642 revolver that she carried. The problem with is, it is damn uncomfortable to shoot. It would be fine in a high stress situation with the adrenalin pumping. But it is so unformatable to shoot, she did not want to train with it. Thus hitting the target in a high stress situation might be a problem. 

We replaced it a few weeks ago with a S&W M&P 9mm. She is MUCH happier with it.


----------



## BearReed

Again, sorry to hear that Kahlan. But if you're in it for the long haul and interested, I can still introduce you to what I was talking about in my earlier post. At least it's something you could take a look at. You did state that getting out of debt was one of your goals. Could kill two birds with one stone in the long run. Let me know, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## dannydefense

HuntingHawk said:


> Comes down to training & practice. Sorry you need 18rds to stop an assailant dannydefense but only 1 or 2 well placed rounds will do.


I thought we were talking about SHTF? I'm glad you'll only ever have to face one bandit at a time, are a sniper under body alarm stress, and will have heaps of time to clean and reload your gun in between confrontations. Sadly, I'm preparing for the fact that they may just be social enough to start banding together, and despite my manly physique, well groomed beard and "I used to be an operator" sun glasses, I may just get anxious enough to miss a shot or two. 

Revolvers are awesome guns, and if you want to carry one concealed, all the power to you. I'm suggesting that they aren't the best shtf guns, so if you're considering buying something for more than just a trip to the grocery store, I personally will always take 18 rounds (and hopefully only have to use two).


----------



## HuntingHawk

In part I agree. But what you seem to be implying in your scenarios is any handgun would be useless but time instead for a belt-fed MG.


----------



## dannydefense

HuntingHawk said:


> In part I agree. But what you seem to be implying in your scenarios is any handgun would be useless but time instead for a belt-fed MG.


If you want to deal in extremes, yes. In return, what you seem to be saying is that a bolt action rifle with a 3 round internal magazine is as good as any 30 round detachable magazine carbine in a fire fight? It's better than nothing, sure, but I'll take the louisville slugger over the wiffle bat given the choice.

I'll still do some damage with the wiffle bat if I absolutely must.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor has a S&W model 642 revolver that she carried. The problem with is, it is damn uncomfortable to shoot. It would be fine in a high stress situation with the adrenalin pumping. But it is so unformatable to shoot, she did not want to train with it. Thus hitting the target in a high stress situation might be a problem.
> 
> We replaced it a few weeks ago with a S&W M&P 9mm. She is MUCH happier with it.


I have both. The 642 is primarily "uncomfortable" because of the heavy trigger pull and long travel. An Apex trigger mod does wonders for the issue. The M&P 9 (FS) is simply a great gun to shoot. I have heard (can't verify because I haven't shot that many different brands) that the M&P has the least recoil of any 9 mm. I also put an Apex trigger mod on this gun to get the pull down to 5 lbs.


----------



## thepeartree

HuntingHawk said:


> In part I agree. But what you seem to be implying in your scenarios is any handgun would be useless but time instead for a belt-fed MG.


I would rephrase that- any handgun is of limited use if you're not certain that there are less possible attackers than you have shots. Not bullets, because you may never get the chance to reload, but shots. And if that means you're exposed to a hundred possible attackers, then start shopping that MG. Obviously that's not practical in a carry situation, so let's just say let your comfort level drive it. If you're comfortable with 20 shots, fine. You know your area better than we do. It's real hard for us to know what will be safe and what will be overkill.


----------



## Arklatex

This thread has been hijacked into a gun debate. I like ar more than ak.


----------



## MrsInor

Turtle.


----------



## dannydefense

MrsInor said:


> Turtle.


Oh shit, no you din't.

Bacon.


----------



## indie

I sure love me a good Ford with that turtle bacon. IHOP, anyone? Gosh, I missed this place.


----------



## dannydefense

indie said:


> View attachment 7208
> 
> 
> I sure love me a good Ford with that turtle bacon. IHOP, anyone? Gosh, I missed this place.


This is relevant again.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> Well now I'm really screwed and don't know what I'm going to do. I tried to talk to him. Used a lot of the advice on here and it blew up into a huge fight. He says there's no point in worrying about anything until it happens. I told him that was batsh*t crazy and I am not an ostrich. He will never ever ever see my point of view........


I can't say that I'm surprised, but he is correct that one shouldn't 'worry' about anything until it happens. However, this isn't an excuse to not to plan for tomorrow.

I imagine that he thinks the Boy Scouts are a bunch of morons too. That whole "Be Prepared" thing is just stupid.


----------



## HuntingHawk

If you live in a city where you could easily encounter a ban of thugs the high capacity pistol is probably the better choice. County or town the reliability & power of a revolver would be the better choice.


----------



## Sockpuppet

kahlan said:


> love this...


yw.

View attachment 7212


----------



## HuntingHawk

BTW Kahlan, the 380 or 9mmShort pistol your son showed you is what some call a belly gun. Its so under powered you have to be at point blank range for it to be effective. Just saying.


----------



## Kahlan

Oh... I'm kind of petite and not a lot of upper arm strength or anything. I was a little scared of handling anything too big but I guess until I actually try, learn and practice I'll never know. I am sure with practice I can handle anything. (ok maybe not *anything*)


----------



## HuntingHawk

There use to be a saying that there is a 38 & 9mm out there to fit anyone. You just have to find the right one.


----------



## jimb1972

thepeartree said:


> I would rephrase that- any handgun is of limited use if you're not certain that there are less possible attackers than you have shots. Not bullets, because you may never get the chance to reload, but shots. And if that means you're exposed to a hundred possible attackers, then start shopping that MG. Obviously that's not practical in a carry situation, so let's just say let your comfort level drive it. If you're comfortable with 20 shots, fine. You know your area better than we do. It's real hard for us to know what will be safe and what will be overkill.


Killing the first couple may serve to discourage the rest.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Kahlan said:


> Oh... I'm kind of petite and not a lot of upper arm strength or anything. I was a little scared of handling anything too big but I guess until I actually try, learn and practice I'll never know. I am sure with practice I can handle anything. (ok maybe not *anything*)


----------



## Arklatex

.45 is way better than 9mm.


----------



## HuntingHawk

44mag is way better then a 45ACP but it doesn't fit most women's hands either.


----------



## Arklatex

I know women who will turn yer screw loose. .50 bmg ftw


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> Oh... I'm kind of petite and not a lot of upper arm strength or anything. I was a little scared of handling anything too big but I guess until I actually try, learn and practice I'll never know. I am sure with practice I can handle anything. (ok maybe not *anything*)


A heavier weapon is easier to handle during recoil, but carrying is a bit more challenging. A lighter/smaller weapon of the same caliber has more recoil, but is easier to carry. You need to determine where the sweet spot lies. There is a weapon which is right for you.

I love shooting my steel frame 1911. Its accurate and simply a pleasure to shoot, but it is large and it is heavy, requiring much more work to conceal. My EDC, conversely, is a G27. I have more than enough body strength to handle higher pressures and recoil associated with this weapon and its ammunition, and its fairly easy to conceal on my person.


----------



## pheniox17

To firearms, lots of info on this forum (and others) go play, if a wheel suits you great, if a semi auto suits you just as great 

There is a saying that's been thrown around this forum regarding firearms (can't remember where I seen it first) "don't worry about the guy with lots of guns, worry about the guy with 1 because chances are he sure as hell knows how to use it" 

To pp (prepping police) issues, you have to work small scale anyway (budget issues) so hit him up for a set $$ value a week, can't do $50 do $20 even $10.... Better than nothing, with your first purchase a book titled "the SAS survival guide" and Google the "LDS prep manual" 

The SAS survival guide, read and practice, will give you at least a foundation that you can improve on

The LDS prep manual is kinda like a Bible (with all kinds of scattered info) and a good guide 

That will keep you busy... But remember the golden rule of prepping, don't go broke


----------



## thepeartree

And a 45-70 will open a manhole... So?


----------



## thepeartree

Kahlan, if you check Amazon you can often find used versions of the SAS manual and Googling 'survival guide' or 'field guide' will show you enough books to fill a small library.


----------



## pheniox17

thepeartree said:


> Kahlan, if you check Amazon you can often find used versions of the SAS manual and Googling 'survival guide' or 'field guide' will show you enough books to fill a small library.


Yeah the thing I have noticed on survival guides they all have the same info, or a little bit more in 1 area, a little less in others (lots available on Google play)

With some luck, I have seen them cheap on eBay


----------



## HuntingHawk

Kahlan, this is the best preservation seminar there is. Its over an hour long so you might ant to save it to favorites.


----------



## Wise Prepper

HuntingHawk said:


> BTW Kahlan, the 380 or 9mmShort pistol your son showed you is what some call a belly gun. Its so under powered you have to be at point blank range for it to be effective. Just saying.


Now thats BS! Ask and trama Dr what the worse gun wound is to sow up. A .22!!!! The smaller the round the less likely a bullet is to exit but still has momentum to move around in there. In other words puncture more shit. In a SHTF scenario there wont be enough Dr's or ER's, they will blead out. I personally CC a 9 and own everything up to a 44 and 45 pistol. What anyone needs is a gun they are comfortable with! Most people (unless on drugs that mostly wont be available in SHTF) will stop when shot with anything.


----------



## Smokin04

Ahh...the age old which caliber is better debate. Always a classic. For me, this is where I'm happy that my ninja skills found their true place. My caliber of choice? 5.56 because it detonates tannerite quite easily. How does tannerite factor in to personal protection you ask? Reference my previous mention of ninja skills...

I ninja up behind my target, and like a boss ninja, stealthily insert a 2 pound tannerite charge into their rectum. Then I expertly ninja to a covered position an then shoot the target in the rectum, thus detonating the tannerite, and the target. Nothing to stich up, no fuss, no muss...well maybe a bit of muss. But hey, I never said I'd be shooting them indoors...LOL! Good night all.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I said a 380 is under powered. I never said a 22 was under powered. But neither is great on stopping power.


----------



## thepeartree

pheniox17 said:


> Yeah the thing I have noticed on survival guides they all have the same info, or a little bit more in 1 area, a little less in others (lots available on Google play)
> 
> With some luck, I have seen them cheap on eBay


Yep, the Google Play part assuming she owns a smartphone... But Googling it will show those. Searching Amazon will catch the rest.

Btw, the CDC is now reminding people to be careful of animals that may be sick.


----------



## pheniox17

thepeartree said:


> Btw, the CDC is now reminding people to be careful of animals that may be sick.


Yep zoological bugs tend to jump, my biggest worry here is when a bug jumps from human to animal or animal to human it tends to mutate

But on the Ebola note, the crapy TV show drs just done a little breafing on their show (there seems like a month delay between USA and aus broadcast on those type of shows) but saying "it WILL get into the USA, but it WONT be a problem" bs bs, oh I love misinformation... 
It will get into the west, it will be a problem, it won't go away 

(They also said a outbreak is only a plane flight away...)


----------



## thepeartree

And the plane flight happened 10/13...


----------



## pheniox17

thepeartree said:


> And the plane flight happened 10/13...


Did I mention the dealy of broadcast


----------



## Inor

What is this thread about again?

Oh what the hell... Does anybody have any good pictures of one-legged IHOP waitresses?


----------



## pheniox17

Inor said:


> What is this thread about again?
> 
> Oh what the hell... Does anybody have any good pictures of one-legged IHOP waitresses?


At least this one is more informative than the shitting in buckets thread, should see if
We can break that record, but instead of trolling just a mess of informative posts 

(And I believe it was about prepping police, firearms and budget restrictions, with a hint of "if the world was to end I don't want to live")


----------



## Wise Prepper

HuntingHawk said:


> I said a 380 is under powered. I never said a 22 was under powered. But neither is great on stopping power.


You also said a 9 in under powered. You show me the avg person that can be shot by a 22, 380 or 9 and keep coming after you in full stride and i will rest my case. Oh and without drugs being involved  Even a better question. Would you rather have a side kick that is proficient with and comfortable with a 9 or someone that is half ass scared of and only ok at best in the ideal situation with a 45?


----------



## thepeartree

pheniox17 said:


> At least this one is more informative than the shitting in buckets thread, should see if
> We can break that record, but instead of trolling just a mess of informative posts
> 
> (And I believe it was about prepping police, firearms and budget restrictions, with a hint of "if the world was to end I don't want to live")


You're abso-damn-lutely right! We're about to find out if her husband was just being a drama queen or really meant it! Wow!


----------



## Wise Prepper

Got to love reality internet....


----------



## Sockpuppet

Wise Prepper said:


> Now thats BS! Ask and trama Dr what the worse gun wound is to sow up. A .22!!!! The smaller the round the less likely a bullet is to exit but still has momentum to move around in there. In other words puncture more shit. In a SHTF scenario there wont be enough Dr's or ER's, they will blead out.


(sighs). Okay, and yes.....and no.

Yes, a .22 will play pinball inside a body, turning internal organs into Swiss Cheese. The problem being, is that it takes a Hell of a lot more *time* to sufficiently bleed out to disable a person. When one is fighting for their life, the idea is to disable the other party as quickly as possible.

Yes, I also know that placement is more important....specifically turning off the light switch via the CNS, but that's a tough shot during mutual, CQC.



Wise Prepper said:


> I personally CC a 9 and own everything up to a 44 and 45 pistol. What anyone needs is a gun they are comfortable with! Most people (unless on drugs that mostly wont be available in SHTF) will stop when shot with anything.


This.


----------



## thepeartree

I'm comfortable with a chain gun... I kinda like the results()


----------



## HuntingHawk

Thugs are bullies. They try to outnumber weak prey. Three on one against the elderly is normal. Situation awareness is your best defense. If you must shoot to protect yourself make sure the person is armed & facing you. I was always taught to double tap. First to center mass (heart) & second to head (brain). Center mass is a large target which is why you shoot at it first. Double tap ensures that person is no longer a threat. And for the revolver haters it means you can only take out three before having to reload.
If your biggest threat is on you left you take out assailants from left to right or visa versa. It will come down to training.

As a side note, an LEO was responding to a burglary earlier this year in Orlando. Upon arriving a thug came out of the building & fired several times at the LEO. The gun didn't fire any of the times he pulled the trigger. LEO dropped him permanently. Investigation showed thug had a full magazine but not a round in the chamber of his pistol.


----------



## thepeartree

We all need to keep our main weapon loaded and ready to fire. I'm referring to our brains...


----------



## HuntingHawk

The above about the LEO & thug both with pistols is meant as an example of training.


----------



## HuntingHawk

thepeartree said:


> We all need to keep our main weapon loaded and ready to fire. I'm referring to our brains...


Agreed. Which is why I mentioned situation awareness.


----------



## thepeartree

It's true, but there's always the chance of being surprised. That's when we hope the training was good.


----------



## JAGER

Inor said:


> I do not think you should cry, or beg or even battle. Just say: "This is how it is going to be. Now don't make me punch you in the face hippie!" He will either accept it or not. If he throws a hissy fit, just kick him in the nuts and tell him to get back in the kitchen and bake you some cookies.


Bout right Inor, however I would use make me a samach instead of cookies. Trying to watch my weight ya know!!


----------



## HuntingHawk

10AM on a weekday. Ocee, Florida. Lady ended up with a concussion & broken shoulder.


----------



## thepeartree

That's hilarious!!!
Note the spelling of the name of the store- Pubix instead of the correct Publix!


----------



## Smokin04

HuntingHawk said:


> 10AM on a weekday. Ocee, Florida. Lady ended up with a concussion & broken shoulder.


God that video pisses me off. That's someones mother/wife...God help those ****ers if that ever happens in front of me.


----------



## thepeartree

Too true. There would be shredded scumbag all over that scene! Start off by breaking fingers. Tell the cops he must have got them stuck in the basket mesh...


----------



## HuntingHawk

What is hilarious about a 72 year old woman being slammed to the concrete by a thug?


----------



## HuntingHawk

Less then 15 minutes later the three thugs were photoed at a convenience store using her debeit card to get snacks & gas. Eventually all three were caught but only the one was charged with unarmed robbery & assault on the elderly. All three had lengthy rap sheets.


----------



## thepeartree

HuntingHawk said:


> What is hilarious about a 72 year old woman being slammed to the concrete by a thug?


I thought I made that clear in my post, which had nothing to do with the woman or the thug. The unfortunate typo that turned a supermarket name into an anatomical reference is something that would be twice as funny if the person who posted it realized what he's done.


----------



## HuntingHawk

The above happened earlier this year. I had my other half watch it several times to tell me what she did wrong. Finally she said the lady should have had a wallet as the purse was the target. I told her its also why I've been telling you to wear your gun rather then keep in your purse. I taught my other half how to handle a firearm & then take the course to get her CCW. My retired military ID was all it took to get mine.


----------



## thepeartree

Good advice. You sure wouldn't want to have that scum get not only her wallet, but a gun as well!


----------



## PossumPie

The tragic thing is that IF she had had a gun, and IF she had shot the guy, it would be ALL OVER CNN about a white woman shooting a helpless unarmed black boy. "He had his whole life ahead of him..." "He was a sweet boy..." 

Did you hear about the two Pennsylvania Legislators who were mugged in Harrisburg? The one took out a concealed carry handgun and shot at the kids, they were not injured. Here's the thing.....The two legislators were both Democrats....carrying concealed carry...Freaking hypocrites!!!!!!


----------



## thepeartree

Yeah (spits on sidewalk)...


----------



## Zed

PossumPie said:


> The tragic thing is that IF she had had a gun, and IF she had shot the guy, it would be ALL OVER CNN about a white woman shooting a helpless unarmed black boy. "He had his whole life ahead of him..." "He was a sweet boy..."
> 
> Did you hear about the two Pennsylvania Legislators who were mugged in Harrisburg? The one took out a concealed carry handgun and shot at the kids, they were not injured. Here's the thing.....The two legislators were both Democrats....carrying concealed carry...Freaking hypocrites!!!!!!


Political correctness and vote bank politics...OMFG...


----------



## DerBiermeister

Smokin04 said:


> God that video pisses me off. That's someones mother/wife...God help those ****ers if that ever happens in front of me.


I just showed the video to my wife. (Interestingly, she used to work at Publix many many years ago when we lived in Florida.) But anyway, I wanted to impress upon her how vulnerable women are with their purses up on the grocery cart. I am also having a hard time getting her to go with the idea of getting her trained in handguns and getting her CC permit. She had surgery on both her thumbjoints and doesn't have much strength in either hand. Doubtful if she can rack a slide -- even on the mouse guns. So, she would be left with only a revolver as a choice. They simply don't carry near as concealed as a pistol. Plus, she has some condition causing her to have terribly shaky hands -- the docs are still trying to figure it out -- probably related to some of the RXs she takes for other conditions. (She takes a LOT of different meds.)

I wish I could think of some other alternative. She already has pepper spray, but it of course is buried way deep in her purse, and would take her forever to find it in an emergency. IMO, these teenage thugs are rapidly on the increase EVERYWHERE. It is dangerous out there.


----------



## DerBiermeister

PossumPie said:


> Did you hear about the two Pennsylvania Legislators who were mugged in Harrisburg? The one took out a concealed carry handgun and shot at the kids, they were not injured. Here's the thing.....The two legislators were both Democrats....carrying concealed carry...Freaking hypocrites!!!!!!


Just read the article

Look at the DEAD eyes of the four punks involved


----------



## Inor

DerBiermeister said:


> Just read the article
> 
> Look at the DEAD eyes of the four punks involved
> 
> View attachment 7215


Not dead enough.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

My wife is not on board with "prepping" as she related it to being controlled by fear or being like the "doomsday preppers" on tv. 
HOWEVER, since I started my garden, taught my grand-daughter to fish with a cane-pole, my son makes his own laundry detergent, (he's not prepping just frugal) and my daughter likes going to the range with me to shoot... she is opening up a bit.

I suspect you're newly weds. I've 36 years at practicing marriage. You can never "change" your partner you can only lead them to the decision to change. Then accept that decision.
In raising my children, I discovered that once their friends were interested in something I would spend some time capitalizing on their interest and then my kids would come along with interest too. Ladies have been doing this with men for thousands of years 
My wife will change as she sees the moment for the decision to be made... then she will be my motivator rather than my spectator.


----------



## ohiomama

Kahlan...

I've read through most of the posts and, while I don't have anything different to add, I definitely wanted to give you my support. You are most certainly in a tough spot.

My fiance isn't 100% on board with my prepping. He isn't against it as blatantly as your husband but he definitely is freaks out about finances. I have quite a bit of medical debt that prevents me from putting as much as I want to into our preps but I'll be damned if I stop altogether. He, however, is totally into prepping guns/weapons. He just doesn't necessarily know that's what he's doing.

I work full-time...I word HARD to take care of us and my children (from a previous marriage; they are not his). I feel as though I have every right to buy preps. I do not go out with the girlfriends to bars and party, I don't eat out all the time, etc. So, I don't feel guilty about spending a negligible amount of money on preps. Granted, we do not have a lot of the big items I hope to own one day but I sleep better at night knowing, in any emergency or SHTF scenario, we will be okay for quite awhile. 

Anyhow, my point is...you are doing what YOU need to do for yourself and children. I do not in any way agree with your husband's approach to your prepping. I believe it's selfish and, honestly, ridiculous. But that's neither here nor there. No one knows what will happen tomorrow, a week from now, a month from now, or a year from now. You need to continue to find any way you can to do what you have to do for yourself and children. If he's not supportive, well, he'll have to get over it or hit the road. 

Have you thought about selling a small amount of your canned goods to coworkers or others? Since you are already canning, if you can set aside a small amount of your canned goods to sell, you can obtain some extra cash in which to buy additional preps. At that point, I would find it hard for him to have a problem with that. 

At the end of the day, this is what you need to do and you know that. He might not want to survive and, while I think he'd totally change his mind in a SHTF event as it is human nature to survive, he doesn't have the right to tell you that you have to be ok with the same fate. A marriage is about compromise and it seems he isn't willing to do that. So why should you?  That may sound childish but, really, this can be a matter of life or death for more than just yourself.

You know what to do and I have no doubt you'll continue to find a way to do it. We are here to support you and give you ideas.

Keep at it mama...it'll all be worth it in the end.

~M


----------



## pheniox17

Back to seriousness, avoid words like prepping/survivalist (lest face it, we are stereotyped as red neck tin foil hat loonies... OK that works for me but while getting partners on board it helps )

Just a local Australian event to add to the "help" list

'Once every 100 years': what made the Sydney storm so ferocious

A storm it Australia's largest city (OK 4 million people won't make country town in USA standards but  ) its a 1 in 100 year storm followed by some snow (in seasons we are in the middle of spring) now if you were there at that time with what you have now, will you be sitting back enjoying a beer or be stressed out as you have no utilities? (USA recovery times seem to be longer than here, but less pop means less properties to worry about and a volunteer force of people helping out)

Another one is the typhoon hitting Japan (a meah example as they have warning where the Sydney storm only had hours)

Another really good one is loosing your primary income (there is a example in here)

Another one, (a old post in this forum) a member lost his car, and had to live off his preps for a month

I hate been serious and mature and shit!!!


----------



## Kahlan

ohiomama said:


> Kahlan...
> 
> I've read through most of the posts and, while I don't have anything different to add, I definitely wanted to give you my support. You are most certainly in a tough spot.
> 
> My fiance isn't 100% on board with my prepping. He isn't against it as blatantly as your husband but he definitely is freaks out about finances. I have quite a bit of medical debt that prevents me from putting as much as I want to into our preps but I'll be damned if I stop altogether. He, however, is totally into prepping guns/weapons. He just doesn't necessarily know that's what he's doing.
> 
> I work full-time...I word HARD to take care of us and my children (from a previous marriage; they are not his). I feel as though I have every right to buy preps. I do not go out with the girlfriends to bars and party, I don't eat out all the time, etc. So, I don't feel guilty about spending a negligible amount of money on preps. Granted, we do not have a lot of the big items I hope to own one day but I sleep better at night knowing, in any emergency or SHTF scenario, we will be okay for quite awhile.
> 
> Anyhow, my point is...you are doing what YOU need to do for yourself and children. I do not in any way agree with your husband's approach to your prepping. I believe it's selfish and, honestly, ridiculous. But that's neither here nor there. No one knows what will happen tomorrow, a week from now, a month from now, or a year from now. You need to continue to find any way you can to do what you have to do for yourself and children. If he's not supportive, well, he'll have to get over it or hit the road.
> 
> Have you thought about selling a small amount of your canned goods to coworkers or others? Since you are already canning, if you can set aside a small amount of your canned goods to sell, you can obtain some extra cash in which to buy additional preps. At that point, I would find it hard for him to have a problem with that.
> 
> At the end of the day, this is what you need to do and you know that. He might not want to survive and, while I think he'd totally change his mind in a SHTF event as it is human nature to survive, he doesn't have the right to tell you that you have to be ok with the same fate. A marriage is about compromise and it seems he isn't willing to do that. So why should you? That may sound childish but, really, this can be a matter of life or death for more than just yourself.
> 
> You know what to do and I have no doubt you'll continue to find a way to do it. We are here to support you and give you ideas.
> 
> Keep at it mama...it'll all be worth it in the end.
> 
> ~M


I've read and appreciated every response I've received but it's especially comforting to hear from other women and mothers out there. I will definitely keep doing what I am. I know in my heart I'm doing the right thing!


----------



## Dinah

Hello Kahlan
I have known several people that had childhood diabetes and they are more or less trained to be "self aware". I think in your husband's case he is fearful of talking about rough times ahead. Pray for him, do your best to honor him.......then ignore him and take care of you children and yourself. When shtf he will be happy. 
I actually think separate bank accounts make easier bookeeping. In my case my income is direct deposit to my acct. Its still "family" money but I am in control of the balance.


----------



## Dalarast

Wife and I also have separate accounts and have had separate accounts for 10 years of marriage. She has FULL power of attorney (to due deployments) though and she is the bill payer, accountant, and if it even has any relation about finances (other than long term investments) its all in her realm of responsibility. She has done a good job so far and I don't get her to upset when I tell her I'm spending xxx money on a rifle or xxx on a surfboard or xxx on a surf trip and a surfboard while deployed... okay that one I got talked out of  I could never imagine trying to handle day to day financing.... that's wife work... I'll cook and clean all day to make her happy 

Another thing to consider in your situation... you have chickens and have also looked at rabbits. I don't remember if you mentioned if you have a garden... but the point is have you considered turning over some of your "goods" as mentioned above with selling cans.. but also eggs, perhaps rabbits in the future, and veggies to a local farmers market or for other trades?

(Wow... this thread is getting kinda of epic)


----------



## Kahlan

Dalarast said:


> Another thing to consider in your situation... you have chickens and have also looked at rabbits. I don't remember if you mentioned if you have a garden... but the point is have you considered turning over some of your "goods" as mentioned above with selling cans.. but also eggs, perhaps rabbits in the future, and veggies to a local farmers market or for other trades?


I can't even seem to give eggs away. I have eggs coming out of my ears. Not really sure how to go about selling them though. Maybe local newspaper or something?


----------



## Kahlan

Dalarast said:


> (Wow... this thread is getting kinda of epic)


I never expected so many responses. Truly grateful for all the advice. I love this forum!


----------



## Arklatex

Kahlan said:


> I can't even seem to give eggs away. I have eggs coming out of my ears. Not really sure how to go about selling them though. Maybe local newspaper or something?


People around here make up some flyers and post them around town. Places like the feed store and gas station. There's also the farmers market.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Local hardware store sales fresh eggs.

I'll take all those fresh eggs. Pretty easy to make pickled eggs but eggs need to be less then 30 days old. I do pickled eggs with beets also. Boil & peel eggs, rinse, put in mason jar loosely, cover with white vinegar, & put the lid on. A few days later you have pickled eggs. I usually just use canned beets when doing the pickled eggs with beets layering hard boiled eggs & slices of beet.


----------



## Jeep

Kahlan said:


> I can't even seem to give eggs away. I have eggs coming out of my ears. Not really sure how to go about selling them though. Maybe local newspaper or something?


Do you have a Co-op or Farmers Market ? I was selling Eggs at 3.60 a dozen to my local hippie market.


----------



## Smokin04

HuntingHawk said:


> Local hardware store sales fresh eggs.
> 
> I'll take all those fresh eggs. Pretty easy to make pickled eggs but eggs need to be less then 30 days old. I do pickled eggs with beets also. Boil & peel eggs, rinse, put in mason jar loosely, cover with white vinegar, & put the lid on. A few days later you have pickled eggs. I usually just use canned beets when doing the pickled eggs with beets layering hard boiled eggs & slices of beet.


Holy heartburn batman.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> I can't even seem to give eggs away. I have eggs coming out of my ears. Not really sure how to go about selling them though. Maybe local newspaper or something?


Churches, friends at work, etc.

Worse comes to worse: Freezing eggs.


----------



## NoobMom

Kahlan, It's a tough situation to be in. You said you lived on a property with several of his family? Are any of them into prepping? 

My husband is a little anti-prepping so I can understand. I want to be prepared to protect my family. It was a HUGE deal when I got our guns. He was 100% opposed to it. I made him get the same gun as me so he would be able to shoot my gun too. I gave my husband an ultimatum. I said we are getting a gun and I expect you to get one and be trained to shoot it. It was dramatic but I was serious. I told him I would never forgive him if anyone broke into our house and we were unprepared. I asked what his alternative to getting a gun was. He said "CALL 911" LOL. I wasn't amused...I had to move in baby steps though. We had the gun safe for 1-2 months before I got the actual guns...

When I told my husband of buying the supplies for our car bags this week. He happily surprised me by saying he was used to my eccentricities. He thinks it's a total waste of time but he just laughed at it in a nice way. It is a little harder when you are the only one in your family that believes in what you are doing.


----------



## Kahlan

NoobMom said:


> Kahlan, It's a tough situation to be in. You said you lived on a property with several of his family? Are any of them into prepping?
> 
> My husband is a little anti-prepping so I can understand. I want to be prepared to protect my family. It was a HUGE deal when I got our guns. He was 100% opposed to it. I made him get the same gun as me so he would be able to shoot my gun too. I gave my husband an ultimatum. I said we are getting a gun and I expect you to get one and be trained to shoot it. It was dramatic but I was serious. I told him I would never forgive him if anyone broke into our house and we were unprepared. I asked what his alternative to getting a gun was. He said "CALL 911" LOL. I wasn't amused...I had to move in baby steps though. We had the gun safe for 1-2 months before I got the actual guns...
> 
> When I told my husband of buying the supplies for our car bags this week. He happily surprised me by saying he was used to my eccentricities. He thinks it's a total waste of time but he just laughed at it in a nice way. It is a little harder when you are the only one in your family that believes in what you are doing.


His family isn't on the property but we're pretty much surrounded on all sides by them, they're our closest neighbors. Nope they don't prep and I have never brought the subject up but I am sure he has with them and they all sit around and laugh about how crazy I am behind my back 

I am going to practice shooting tomorrow for the first time ever and he was giving me crap about it. I asked him how he could make fun of me wanting to protect myself and he told me he would protect me. I asked him how he planned to do that with no weapons and he said "I'd punch them". I swear, comments like that make me feel like I'm married to a 12 year old.

So I will learn to shoot and I will protect _myself_. Thanks for sharing your story with me, it really helps me to not feel so alone!


----------



## Kahlan

Sockpuppet said:


> Churches, friends at work, etc.
> 
> Worse comes to worse: Freezing eggs.


Thanks for the link. Never heard of that before.


----------



## Kahlan

HuntingHawk said:


> Local hardware store sales fresh eggs.
> 
> I'll take all those fresh eggs. Pretty easy to make pickled eggs but eggs need to be less then 30 days old. I do pickled eggs with beets also. Boil & peel eggs, rinse, put in mason jar loosely, cover with white vinegar, & put the lid on. A few days later you have pickled eggs. I usually just use canned beets when doing the pickled eggs with beets layering hard boiled eggs & slices of beet.


Never had pickled eggs. I might have to try some though lol


----------



## TG

How To Create A Food Storage Supply For $5 Per Week | Home Design, Garden & Architecture Blog Magazine


----------



## Sockpuppet

Kahlan said:


> ......I asked him how he planned to do that with no weapons and he said "I'd punch them".......


His statement is just so......indescribably stupid.

View attachment 7232


----------



## DerBiermeister

Sockpuppet said:


> His statement is just so......indescribably stupid.
> 
> View attachment 7232


That picture looks like it's from No Country For Old Men. GREAT flick -- the Coen bros outdid themselves on that one.


----------



## Dalarast

Kahlan said:


> I can't even seem to give eggs away. I have eggs coming out of my ears. Not really sure how to go about selling them though. Maybe local newspaper or something?


Local stores (mom and pop shops) see if you can drop off a basket and a "money" jar; but if you have a local farmers market (sorry I live in the "city" where the "farmers" come to sale us "real farm food.. aka organic...and charge us more) it is a great option for you too.

Punch them in the face.... looks like we got ourselves a Chuck Norris here. But even Chuck wouldn't reduce himself to that.. he round house kick them in the face. Buuutttt when Chuck Norris is up against a man with a gun.. or a TRUE beard:


----------



## tirednurse

Kahlan said:


> I can't even seem to give eggs away. I have eggs coming out of my ears. Not really sure how to go about selling them though. Maybe local newspaper or something?


I sell eggs to co workers, but what works the best is to put an ad in craigs list and ask people if they want to buy farm fresh eggs. I load up a bunch on Saturday morning and take them to the post office where anyone that wants eggs is there waiting. takes about 10 minutes and it gets rid of eggs we don't want. Pays for the chicken feed.

I also dehydrate eggs also. it is very easy and make a great way to store up that protein in our preps. Do you dehydrate anything?


----------



## HuntingHawk




----------



## Zed

Kahlan said:


> I am going to practice shooting tomorrow for the first time ever and he was giving me crap about it. I asked him how he could make fun of me wanting to protect myself and he told me he would protect me. I asked him how he planned to do that with no weapons and he said "I'd punch them". I swear, comments like that make me feel like I'm married to a *12 year old*.
> 
> So I will learn to shoot and I will protect _myself_.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jrazz1323

Zed said:


> First and Foremost, Congratulations for what you have achieved, chickens and few months food...
> Things you need to understand...
> 1) Even if your Husband says he will prefer to die..but in actual case...all people sh!t in pants on the first sight of death
> 2) If you will try to oppose aggressively against your husband ..in long term you may damage the relation..so you need to change the approach
> 3) Collecting stocks of foods & Items is not the ONLY way to prepare for wSHTF.
> 4) Your urge to care for your kids is the most beautiful thing..But you need to be calculative..not spontaneous
> 5) Don't think for month..Think in terms of years..Plan..Sometimes over-thinking of SHTF as if it may happen tomorrow can give you anxiety..Don't fall into that trap
> (as per my predictions you got atleast one more year.. :lol:
> 
> Few questions i need to ask
> 1) Can you try to find a part-time job? Even a small one? or any work from home?
> 2) If not How much money can you spare per month...or save in piggy-bank?
> 3) Can you join a self-defense arts class...not karate, kung-fu..but practical types like Krav-maga or Kali (filipino Martial arts with bladed weapons)
> 4) If not can you exercise and practice at Home on Wooden/box/pillow dummies?
> 5) Is it possible for you to buy bow-arrow..if not..then can you buy/borrow a grinder to sharpen objects(spoons/rods) into Knives? Do you have a small workshop type thing?
> 6) Are your kids able to help you...or are they small?
> 
> For me prepping is 50% spiritual, 25% Mental and 25% Physical
> Why spiritual..because if God doesn't want to save you..no prepping on earth can save you..so most and foremost important his blessings..(If you need to know more just pm me..i can tell a lot about it)
> Why mental...because unless you are mentally programmed for survival..you won't make it...survival is an instinct ..a person with gun also cannot survive if he doesn't have that mentality
> Physical...because wSHTF food, water will be precious and you need to survive....as well as you need to be physically prepared to take on
> e.g. just watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to prepare yourself..physically..1) start full day fasting atleast once a week..just for your body to acclimatize to it...(I can describe more if you want)
> 2) Decrease protein-dependency of body....like if your diet currently has 50% protein/meat etc..take it down to 15-20%
> For few days your body will reject it..but later you will adapt..high-protein diet people cannot remain hungry for longer period of times. (its ayurveda thing!!)
> 
> ok i think i need to go...i'll catch and add more if you are interested later..


About the dieting and stuff I mean I am an avid cyclist and I go to the gym daily being only 16 155 (summer weigh in) I eat around every 3 hours during the day which people find amazing ahhha. But its because my metabolism burns through everything in minutes, if you know of a way to slow that down I'm all ears.


----------



## thepeartree

HuntingHawk said:


>


Ever do mustard-pickled eggs? Yummmm. Slice em up on top of a good Garbage Salad...!


----------



## thepeartree

Jrazz1323 said:


> About the dieting and stuff I mean I am an avid cyclist and I go to the gym daily being only 16 155 (summer weigh in) I eat around every 3 hours during the day which people find amazing ahhha. But its because my metabolism burns through everything in minutes, if you know of a way to slow that down I'm all ears.


Sure do! Wait about 6 years and things will start to slow down like a lead ballon.


----------



## Jrazz1323

thepeartree said:


> Sure do! Wait about 6 years and things will start to slow down like a lead ballon.


That's what they said to my dad the only other person I see consume as much food as me still at 51. And its all healthy stuff to we have really strict diets. I just feel like a glutenous bastard when I eat constantly.


----------



## thepeartree

Ah. You didn't mention that . IN that case, you'll be fine as long as you watch what you eat as much as you do for how often. And I'd guess that you'll have to put up with it, just like your dad. It'll make prepping rougher, since you will want to stockpile a lot more food per day than most people. That's not bad, just bulk and cost. 

Remember: you can kill yourself eating the wrong things as easy as too much.


----------



## Stick

My wife was always skeptical of my paranoia. She was raised Mormon, so was used to the idea of fifty-five gallon drums of wheat and barley under the stairs, but renounced it all, of course, as kids will, thought it was stupid. If something wasn't used for six months she'd throw it out (or try to). In my most inimitable passive-aggressive fashion, I slowly built up the equipment for survival, under the guise of hunting fishing camping canoeing horsebacking shooting competition wood cutting tools, implements, and contraptions. She never did know how many guns she got for 21 Christmases, birthdays, Thanksgivings, Mother's Days, Annual End of the World Conventions, Valentine's Day, opening day hunting season, Woodstock anniversaries, and many other holidays and events. In fact I'm still working on the cache of primers I bought her for Groundhog Day during the Great Primer Famine of '94. We've been apart now for twenty years and that's OK. I'm ready...she's not. In the words of the immortal Duane Allman:

I ain't seen my wife in two or three years
I'm a happily married man.
When I get tired I just lay down
I sleep wherever I am
Now I don't have to worry about sleeping pills, 
and knives, and guns, and doctor bills.
No, I ain't seen my wife in two or three years
I'm a happily married man.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I am not in your shoes and i dont feel dire though i do from time to time. Lately ive stock piled tooth brushes and tooth paste and a few boxes of tampons. An extra bag of beans is always a welcome thing. I think your husband is behaving like a twit and i was very worried when telling my wife i wanted to start. Truth was i started before i discussed by getting into firearms. That lead to my preps. Im far from ready but far from helpless if something did happen. Your already way ahead of the game. I really like your live stock and a few weeks can be stretched if need be f u start skipping lunch. Water is huge. Make sure you have a source and a few ways to purify dont rely only one. I didnt read the whole thread so forgive me if i repeat. I think prepping is responsible and very mature and intelligent. I think the sheeple who dont are in for a big surprise when things go bad. They are already. Its just that cnn isnt telling u. God bless.


----------



## Kahlan

TacticalCanuck said:


> I am not in your shoes and i dont feel dire though i do from time to time. Lately ive stock piled tooth brushes and tooth paste and a few boxes of tampons. An extra bag of beans is always a welcome thing. I think your husband is behaving like a twit and i was very worried when telling my wife i wanted to start. Truth was i started before i discussed by getting into firearms. That lead to my preps. Im far from ready but far from helpless if something did happen. Your already way ahead of the game. I really like your live stock and a few weeks can be stretched if need be f u start skipping lunch. Water is huge. Make sure you have a source and a few ways to purify dont rely only one. I didnt read the whole thread so forgive me if i repeat. I think prepping is responsible and very mature and intelligent. I think the sheeple who dont are in for a big surprise when things go bad. They are already. Its just that cnn isnt telling u. God bless.


Thanks! I'm far from prepared but I feel a lot better off now than I did a week ago. There's still so much more I need and need to do but I've at least found a kind of inner peace just coming to the realization that I'm not going to stop, I can't stop and I am doing the right thing. But I know that at least I will get there eventually if I just continue as I am. If anything I'm stepping it up not quitting!


----------

